#juju-gui 2013-10-07
<gary_poster> ...longer saucy upgrade than usual, and I still need to find something to remove...
<gary_poster> from the hard drive 
<gary_poster> need to restart yet again
<rick_h_> benji: any idea if there's a way to sync/ignore u'key': u'value' and 'key': 'value' in the charmworld tests for an assertEqual?
<benji> rick_h_: I would have thought the unicode/str difference wouldn't cause a problem since u'foo' == 'foo'
<rick_h_> benji: nvm, it was noise amongst the real issue I had. 
<rick_h_> one line is diff but 50 are shown as ? diff
<benji> yeah, the diffs are generated from the repr, so you get a lot of noise;  those differs really should be improved
<rick_h_> benji: review if you get any time please? https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/bundle-metadata2/+merge/189406 
<benji> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> thanks!
<benji> rick_h_: I'm done with https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/bundle-metadata2/+merge/189406; looks good.
<hatch> morning
<benji> good morning
<rick_h_> thanks benji! appreciate making through it
<hatch> how was your weekend?
<rick_h_> hatch: your little village made the sports illustrated news :)
<hatch> yeah? Well we are awesome...so duh!
<hatch> link?
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> benji: ooh thanks. Good catch on the extra test. It misbehaved
<benji> cool
<frankban> gary_poster: shelltoolbox does not seem to be in precise
<rick_h_> encouragement for https://pypi.python.org/pypi?%3Aaction=search&term=shelltoolbox&submit=search to get fixed?
<frankban> gary_poster: it's in universe starting from quantal -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-shelltoolbox
<frankban> gary_poster: so one option is to include the shelltoolbox file in the charm (as we did for charm tools)
<gary_poster> frankban, +1
<frankban> gary_poster: cool thanks
<hatch> pretty soon our charm will be 100MB with all the includes :D
<frankban> brace yourself: huge branch is coming :-(
<rick_h_> data centers have fast networks :P
<frankban> hatch: a 600 lines python files will not make the difference
<hatch> frankban: maybe that 600th line is what breaks the camels back
<hatch> takes the whole center down
<frankban> hatch: so let's do it!
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> abentley: ping, around? CI is failing with failed ssh connections? 
<rick_h_> abentley: pm'd url
<abentley> rick_h_: Yes, around.
<abentley> rick_h_: Looking.
<hatch> My internet must have had a rough weekend
<gary_poster> Makyo, hey.  We have a service deployment layout issue on comingsoon.  To dupe, deploy mediawiki with DnD, then deploy mysql with DnD, then click the build relation button on mysql to connect with mediawiki.  I see a link going from nowhere to mediawiki, and when I click on mysql, it jumps to the relationship's location
<hatch> I think I've been reset to Dialup
<gary_poster> Makyo, could you take a look please?
<Makyo> Sure
<gary_poster> thank you
<Makyo> Alright, I see where it is.  Will get in a sec.
<gary_poster> awesome thanks
<hatch> note to self: if you call a 'reject' promise handler it sets the promise to rejected internally
<hatch> weird!
<hatch> morning bcsaller
 * benji watches rick_h_ vs. Jenkins cage match.
<hatch> oh awesome - is it on PPV?
<rick_h_> benji: it was a 10 round knock-out!
<benji> :
<hatch> rick_h_: so you lost?
<hatch> :P
<benji> oops, I forgot my mouth
<benji> :)
<rick_h_> hah, well the old rule of "if at first you branch doesn't land...hit retry over and over"
<benji> I'm glad I'm not the only one that fights with CI bots.
<hatch> rick_h_: so is the ssh connection issue fixed?
<rick_h_> hatch: so he added a delay that will hopefuly make it happen less? but this is only on the charmworld lander bits. I don't think this effects the gui stuff (but could be wrong)
<hatch> pooeey
<rick_h_> hatch: so heads up, my branch hit staging http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/3/bundle/~bac/wiki/3/wiki now will return the list of files (does it have an icon or not, where is the readme, etc) and the charm details for each charm in the bundle
<rick_h_> hatch: so this should unblock anything else needed for the bundle view from the charmworld end except the icons on the token which is my next branch. 
<rick_h_> hatch: so look for the charm_metadata and files keys. There's logic for locating the readme and such in the charm code. 
 * rick_h_ adds a card to update the api docs
<hatch> kewlio
<frankban> gary_poster: filed bug 1236427 : the kanban does not let me add cards
<_mup_> Bug #1236427: Scale up input stops working after units are added/removed <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236427>
<hatch> gary_poster: here is the rework of your branch https://codereview.appspot.com/14454049/ I think we were both on the same page :)
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10?  Did I make it?
<rick_h_> heh, almost
<gary_poster> hatch I'm reviewing your branch fwiw
<hatch> chained promises are so hard to read :/
<hatch> there has to be a better way!
<rick_h_> but but promises are like unicorns flying out of your butt!
<rick_h_> magical!
<frankban> also filed bug 1236435 
<hatch> lol
<_mup_> Bug #1236435: The unit detail view does not disappear whe the unit is removed <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236435>
<rick_h_> didn't we have a bug for that frankban?
<hatch> rick_h_: nope, s/unit/service
<hatch> that's what the bug was for
<rick_h_> hatch: oh, my bad
<frankban> rick_h_: it si possible, I did not find one
<rick_h_> hatch: at least I knew it sounded familiar
<hatch> haha yeah - when you said that I had to take a second look :)
<frankban> oh, ok
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> frankban: so does your branch speed up the charm install a bit?
<frankban> hatch: I suppose it does
<hatch> nice :)
<rick_h_> hatch: got a sec?
<hatch> yup
<hatch> gary_poster: after a discussion with rick_h_ I'm going to refactor the bundle detail view code to make it easier to test
<gary_poster> cool hatch
<gary_poster> frankban, "Wow!  Great tests, and very nice improvement.  Code LGTM.  I will check with Rick as to which of us will QA."
<frankban> gary_poster: great thanks!
<gary_poster> rick_h_, are you doing frankban's QA, or shall I?  Happy to do it if you have not started
<rick_h_> gary_poster: qa running right now
<gary_poster> awesome rick_h_ thanks
<frankban> gary_poster, rick_h_: if you are qaing using juju-core trunk, remember to boostrap with --debug
<rick_h_> just took a timeout while it was loading when I saw something about a fakebackend and got confused and bugged hatch 
<gary_poster> frankban, had a few trivials, but tests were really awesome
<rick_h_> frankban: oh, didn't do --debug 
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, sorry, I had to mention it in the qa instructions. that's a new juju-core thing
<rick_h_> ok, do you know what version? is that just trunk? /me is on 1.15
<rick_h_> so not the release that went out end of last week
<gary_poster> hatch, looks like CI is showing real IE bugs now :-/
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah so you need it I think, there was an email in juju explaining the new debug options
<gary_poster> I will investigate
<rick_h_> frankban: k, thanks for the heads up
<hatch> gary_poster: nice catch
<hatch> looks like it was Makyo's branch?
<Makyo> Perhaps the one that's being proposed right now will fix.
 * Makyo fingercrosses.
<hatch> great
<hatch> it might not have been your branch but that's as far back as I can see right now on sauce labs for some reason
<Makyo> Speaking of... https://codereview.appspot.com/14499043 jujugui / gary_poster (since you know how to dupe)
<gary_poster> Makyo, ack on it
<rick_h_> frankban: qa ok. I ended up just ssh'ing into the machine to verify vs watching the debug logs
<rick_h_> frankban: if that's not suffecient or anything let me know and I'll destroy/rebootstrap and go through it again
<gary_poster> Makyo, code looks good, but one issue so far: I reverted your changes to service.js and ran the test suite and the new test you added still passed.  The test doesn't actually test the regression, it seems?  Trying qa now.
<Makyo> gary_poster, oh, hm, will check, then.
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> Makyo, qa is good, though
<benji> juju-gui: I have a charmworld review up: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charmworld/check-out-and-update-specific-revisions/+merge/189672
<rick_h_> benji: will look at it in once lunch comes off the stove 
<gary_poster> benji, if you don't get a bite from a more qualified reviewer, ping me.  Branch seems straightforward enough on the face of it
<gary_poster> oh, you got a bite :-(
<gary_poster> :-) I mean
<rick_h_> wait what...me jumps the hook :P
<gary_poster> lol
<rick_h_> "the big one that got away" 
<gary_poster> you are more qualified
<rick_h_> or I'll just look at it in a sec
<rick_h_> :)
<gary_poster> :-) thanks
 * gary_poster continues to download win 8.1...
<frankban> rick_h_: your QA is fine, thank you!
<rick_h_> benji: feedback inbound
<benji> cool
<hatch> rick_h_: refactored version https://codereview.appspot.com/14454050/ review plz
<rick_h_> hatch: looking
<rick_h_> hatch: back at ya
<rick_h_> benji: so is there a known 'if you run tests this way it'll empty your main db' use around?
<rick_h_> benji: somehow in getting my last branch up for review I seemed to have emptied mongo db and need to reingest now to test out the next branch
<hatch> rick_h_: thanks, replied, fixed, submitting
<rick_h_> hatch: cool thanks. All good, I guess I have a mental block that promise == async and I try to avoid unavoidable async for testing if possible. 
<rick_h_> hatch: but the way it's wired it wont' really be async in use so the promise is ok to leave there
<hatch> yeah - I love chaining promises
 * rick_h_ hates chains :PO
<hatch> although I really wish I didn't have to call .bind()
<rick_h_> :P that is
<abentley> bac, benji or orangesquad: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/apt-add-repository/+merge/189683 ?
<jcsackett> abentley: looking.
<jcsackett> abentley: looks good to me.
<abentley> jcsackett: thanks.  The trouble with testing for flaws in "make sysdeps" is... you find bugs in "make sysdeps".  This will allow me to remove a workaround.
<jcsackett> abentley: yeah, it seems wise to me. the base lxc i clone for development already has python-software-properties in it, so this didn't bug me, but it's definitely good to have it in place.
<abentley> jcsackett: Oh, doh!  I forgot --yes.
<jcsackett> oh, sure. we can't have make require user input.
<jcsackett> i always forget --yes is even a flag.
<gary_poster> Makyo, duping deployment layout in a bug is a pain?
<Makyo> gary_poster, I don't know what this test is even doing :P  
<gary_poster> Makyo, :-/
<Makyo> With the old code, it should be winding up in new_services, and it does in the browser, but not in the test.
<Makyo> Trying a whole new delta for now.
<gary_poster> k
<rick_h_> benji: last one for the day if you've got the bandwidth. Smaller/easier one. https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/bundle-metadata3/+merge/189691
<Makyo> Gah, testing the wrong thing, should have it in a few.
<benji> rick_h_: yeah, I can take a look
<rick_h_> benji: added quick QA note
<benji> k
<rick_h_> gary_poster: from here I'm going to pick up the bundle icon urls/helpers so that we've got pretty icons as the next step is making a pretty demo workable. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: any other first step you had preferred first?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, perfect, thanks
<rick_h_> k, cool
<hatch> Makyo: did your branch land? CI is still failing
<hatch> so just curious
<Makyo> hatch, not yet.
<hatch> oh ok np
<Makyo> lbox WHY ARE YOU FAILING
<hatch> mohohahaha
<lbox> NO PASS FOR YOU
 * Makyo kicks lbox 
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> gary_poster, quick +1 on the test change? https://codereview.appspot.com/14499043/diff/5001/test/test_environment_view.js
<benji> rick_h_: I forgot to mention it in the review, but QA looked good.
<rick_h_> benji: cool, thanks for the review
<rick_h_> ok, landing that. Unblocks almost all of the bundle details and bundle token now for the Gui. I'm outta here. 
<hatch> ugh WidgetParent/Child is such a horrible designe
<hatch> design even
<gary_poster> Makyo, +1, thanks!
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> hatch: only real issue is it's pretty invisible unless you know it's there. 
<hatch> yeah that's what I mean - there is no way to 'follow' the code
<rick_h_> only used it in once place color me curious why it's rubbing you wrong. 
<hatch> I was raised to hate it
<hatch> it's not my fault
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> blame society
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> ok, I'll send you a sympathy card later for it :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_: FYI BrowserSearchView is not a view
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> deployment (sandbox?) actually successfully shows deployment 1 time out of 4 for me :-(
<hatch> rick_h_:  FYI so kidding btw
<gary_poster> hatch if you are curious, only one test failure in IE and looks fairly benign.  looking a bit more
<hatch> ok thanks
<hatch> gary_poster: Makyo said his branch might fix the failure
<hatch> just FYI
<gary_poster> hatch, running with that branch.  I think he might have fixed failures, because the only one I see is in test_models.js
<gary_poster> (actually running with trunk: he landed)
<Makyo> Might maybe could perhaps inshallah..
<Makyo> I'll start up IEVM
<hatch> ohh ok ok
<rick_h_> hatch: :P well you guys all get fits when I say the word "widget" :P
<hatch> WIDGET!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * rick_h_ waits for the irc channel to explode
<rick_h_> we'll need to get a new one
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> gary_poster: those relation errors in the new topo code...is someone working on them? I'm just worried they are causing cascading failures
<gary_poster> hatch, this is what bcsaller is working on.  they are happening because the position annotations are not there
<hatch> ohh ok cool cool
<bcsaller> hatch: if the positions are set it does work fine
<hatch> oh ok cool, so it's benji's fault
<hatch> :P
 * hatch keeps pushing the blame
<gary_poster> hatch, heh, no, he tried to set the annotations but they are not being kept
<hatch> ohh fine!
<hatch> :)
<hatch> clicking on a bundle works now here
<hatch> pretty cool
<hatch> but really need to implement the bundle caching
<gary_poster> heh, hatch, Makyo the one test is failing because my vm's system clock thinks that we are in May :-P
<Makyo> May, October, they're like the same thing.
<gary_poster> so CI is hosed but IE, at least on my vm, is AOK
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> lol bad Makyo bad Makyo writing a test which relies on a Date object :P
<Makyo> I did NO SUCH THING.
<gary_poster> hatch, it is a charm test from ages ago :-P0
 * Makyo whew <.<
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> lol - actually, in a past life I wrote a test which relied on a date...the only time it failed was when we brought on an international developer who coudln't get the tests to pass on her machine lol
<hatch> international being - cross the date line
<rick_h_> hatch: you mean huw. He got bit by that. Couldn't land because the date was off for AU 
<rick_h_> too many timezones away
<hatch> crap I've done it twice?
<hatch> oh bpy
<hatch> boy
<hatch> oh wait
<hatch> no I fixed huw's failure
<hatch> I caused the other one
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_: when is your EOD?
<rick_h_> hatch: 45min ago
<rick_h_> just checking something now that I'm back from day care
<rick_h_> hatch: why, what's up?
<hatch> just proposing the 'bundle token click' branch
<hatch> would like to get it landed
<hatch> it's a super trivial diff
<rick_h_> hatch: k, ping when it's up and I'll try to peek between stuff
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, should be tiny 
<hatch> will do thx
<hatch> rick_h_: sorry chunk missmatch https://codereview.appspot.com/14518043/
<hatch> but diff is really small :)
<hatch> gary_poster: I'll work on bundle icons now?
<gary_poster> hatch looking
<gary_poster> hatch I think that is blocked on Rick's work
<hatch> his landed AIUI
<hatch> I'll check the api
<gary_poster> hatch, one landed today, but his active card is what you need ("charmworld can redirect from charm ids or branches to icons and support default bundle icon")
<hatch> ohh right yes
<hatch> alright then I'm open to whatever
<gary_poster> hatch, suggest "hook up and style tabs on detail view"
<gary_poster> hatch that then opens up README and source tab tasks after that
<gary_poster> hatch, you can push tab styling to Huw, of course; just needs to be done
<hatch> sounds like a plan
<gary_poster> bcsaller, when you get through your current mystery, another to explore is that dragging a bundle token to deploy works one out of 4 times for me--and sometimes it has worked in the fakebackend but not in the gui itself.  I'm duping on comingsoon
<gary_poster> you drag once and nothing happens, then drag again and fakebackend complains that service already exists
<hatch> when I do the DD it locks up myu machine firing off google analytics calls
<hatch> locks the tab that is
<gary_poster> oh nice
<gary_poster> hatch reviewing your branch...
<hatch> cool thanks,
<hatch> it's very trivial
<gary_poster> all tthe more reason to ship it :-)
<hatch> consider it shipping!
<hatch> oh I love it when the utilities ppl do a meter reading and your next bill is lower
<rick_h_> hatch: so that's the charm icons in a bundle
<rick_h_> that's unblocked
<rick_h_> the bundle icon itself is blocked on next branch
<rick_h_> and catching up the readme/tabview stuff is unblocked so coolio
<gary_poster> rick_h_, oh, there's the API to get an icon from alp branch now?
<gary_poster> alp == an lp
<rick_h_> gary_poster: no, but the icons on the charm token for the charms inside can be done now
<rick_h_> the little ones on the bottom of the token
<gary_poster> oh cool, I misunderstood what we needed then
<gary_poster> great
<rick_h_> the bundle icon work is now on deck
<gary_poster> gotcha
<rick_h_> that should be the last thing related to UX from charmworld (other than related bundles?) 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, fwiw we can hold off on bundle icon.  we don't need that to be successful.  If you haen't started, I suggest starting icon hookup in token and details.  I worry that we will need to show what charms are recommended
<gary_poster> sorry, thought that was what we were doing
<gary_poster> if you have started, np
<gary_poster> finish it :-)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, "I worry that we will need to show what charms are recommended" : in the charmworld output
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, was going to do them at the same time. I realize now why it's confusing
<rick_h_> one is 'charm icon given bundle data' and the other is the 'bundle icon itself'
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so the full charm details (including recommended) is available in the interesting/search results view and the only tiny icons to show in a bundle token will be recommended charms
<rick_h_> so I'm not sure what the ""I worry that we will need to show what charms are recommended" is?
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<rick_h_> I always want to ask huwshimi "so how's Tues looking? I want to plan ahead for tomorrow"
<hatch> I do all the time
<hatch> he is probably getting irritated
<hatch> :)
<hatch> rick_h_: still around?
<rick_h_> hatch: yes
<huwshimi> rick_h_, hatch: It is a beautiful spring morning
<hatch> ok real quick...
<rick_h_> heh, lovely fall blustery day. 
<hatch> in _dispatchTabEvents() you(or someone) use the tab contents to decide what to do next....why didn't you/others use the label content instead?
<hatch> it seems way less fragile
<rick_h_> hatch: because the labels don't change if you've already loaded the content
<rick_h_> hatch: but the content will change
<rick_h_> hatch: so it's a build in "don't load this twice" mechanism
<rick_h_> hatch: and not dependant on sync'ing some state tracked somewhere. 
<hatch> ohh, hmm
<hatch> I always wondered why there was that flash of text
<hatch> heh
<hatch> can I fix it to use a state tracker?
<hatch> mainly to get rid of that flash of text
<rick_h_> Off the top of my head not sure, I'd have to look. Which tab is this that flashes? 
<hatch> features, readme, and....
<rick_h_> ah, it's because the spinner doesn't properly lay over it. I guess I've jut not realized it. 
<rick_h_> hatch: I think a shorter path would be to make it hidden by default and then show on load? but then there's the spinner to deal with. It was always meant ot be fixed so the spinner was sized better and overlays things so you'd not see it
<rick_h_> hatch: but whatever floats your boat/you can get working. 
<rick_h_> hatch: the general idea was that it was built in dupe detection and I think we needed some content in there by default for the spinner to glom onto 
<hatch> ok I'll investigate
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> I figured there had to be a logical reason
<hatch> heh
<rick_h_> yea, I think we never fixed it because we always thought the spinner/activity thing would fix it
<rick_h_> but never got around to that
<hatch> wish there was a built in load-on-visible method in tabview
<rick_h_> man, now that you point that out it's so awful /me is ashamed. 
<hatch> so many of these yui modules seem to have been left to rot
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: well we do use our own tabview widget that doesn't do much but extend the YUI one. 
<rick_h_> hatch: so there's a place to hack something in to use
<hatch> oh yeah for sure - but I don't want to deal with that now hah
<rick_h_> hatch: but then again we've got plans to animate/slider things so I'd not worry too much about it atm since it'll change
<hatch> ahh right right
<rick_h_> hatch: so honestly, I'd leave it be for now and move forward and chalk it all up to UX cleanup already planned 
<hatch> ahh I love that promise code
<hatch> it just makes that render method so clean to read :)
<rick_h_> I think all tabs go through the dispatchTabEvents call so there is a single place to track state. Originally we didn't have that and I think tracking if a tab was loaded or not was a pita
<rick_h_> even tabs that don't need to do anything, just show
<hatch> right
<hatch> another irritant with tabview - the id's
<hatch> seriously...
<hatch> it 'requires' ids
<hatch> oy
<hatch> I know it's for progressive enhancement
<hatch> but....
<hatch> c'mon
 * hatch is having a bad day I guess lol
<rick_h_> yea, I mean it's not all our fault :P
<hatch> haha yeah I know
<hatch> I added a note to remove the reference to the id
<hatch> then I was like....oh...right
<rick_h_> heh, nope
<rick_h_> which actually messes us up with the tabs on both inspector/not
<rick_h_> which we really need to make sure only one shows at a time anyway
<hatch> yeah true true
<hatch> so itunes is supposed to download my podcasts to my NAS - but if it can't connect, it downloads them to my local drive :/
<rick_h_> hatch: what about setting the content to "" right after we do the check, then launch the remote call
<hatch> oh i've already changed it to trigger off of the label
<rick_h_> at least the flicker will be really really short and maybe not noticeable since we won't wait to remove the default text until it comes back
<rick_h_> heh
<rick_h_> and it won't load twice?
<hatch> nope because of the state object
<rick_h_> ok, cool then. I'm out
<hatch> have a good one
<hatch> I'll propose and you can review it in the morning
<hatch> rick_h_: if you return - trying to load the README file but the endpoing "/api/3/charm/~benji/wiki/5/wiki/file/README" is 404ing
<hatch> rick_h_: ignore that - I am an idiot
 * benji senses a severe lack of file extensions in the force.
<hatch> I wish the charm/bundle models had a 'type' attribute
<hatch> would really clean up a lot of this code haha
<hatch> is there a reason why we don't?
<hatch> well I'm adding one now
<rick_h_> hatch: no, it should be added
<hatch> kewl - it's added
<rick_h_> hatch: that way they can share the rest of hte logic together. The only thing that's diff is the id
<rick_h_> benji: yea, the lack of extensions bugs me, but it's supported
<hatch> rick_h_: so i've added the tabview and readme but I need to write tests now so it won't be done today as it's already 1h past EOD
<benji> hatch: wouldn't a type check work?
<rick_h_> so there's logic to lowercase the list of files, and search for anything that starts with 'readme' and work with it
<rick_h_> benji: yea, that too since they're diff models 
<rick_h_> hatch: all good, will peek when you're ready
<hatch> I don't want to rely on some crude 'does this attribute' exist check
<hatch> so they now have an entityType attribute
<hatch> which is either 'charm' or 'bundle'
<rick_h_> hatch: well if you do that make sure you're checking the doctype in the api
<rick_h_> hatch: because that's the supplier of the info
<hatch> it doesn't matter
<rick_h_> hatch: and should be sync'd 
<hatch> If you're creating a Charm Y.Model instance, it's a charm
<rick_h_> right, but it should. if charmworld changes it, the gui should just roll with it
<hatch> if you're creating a Bundle Y.Model isntance, it's a bundle
<hatch> or are you implying that we are merging the two models?
<rick_h_> hatch: meh, true I guess. and the doctype is outside the data passed to create a new model instance :/
<rick_h_> hatch: well, what I mean is that http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=wiki supplies a doctype
<rick_h_> hatch: and a lot of code (locating the readme) can be matched between the two
<rick_h_> hatch: but I'm just speaking out loud, not out of something we need atm so ignore me. 
<rick_h_> I guess wherever json -> models it should be listening to the doctype
<rick_h_> to create the right instance, and we could really have a model list that's either a charm or a bundle
<rick_h_> I've not looked at how that's been done so I can't speak to it atm. 
#juju-gui 2013-10-08
<hatch> ahh - yeah one model might be cool - but I'm guessing that there is enough difference that keeping them separate is probably a good idea
<hatch> I have no data/experience to back up that claim however ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but one modellist, container can take either, token can take either, etc
<rick_h_> there's two models, but a LOT of code that we want to be able to use either. Showing a readme is the same either way
<hatch> right
<hatch> thats all shared
<rick_h_> yea, all good, carry on. Will look forward to poking at it tomorrow
<hatch> https://code.launchpad.net/~hatch/juju-gui/bundle-detail-tabs
<hatch> there is the functional branch without qa/tests
<hatch> but the current tests/basic qa all pass
<rick_h_> why can they not share the tabview setup vs having it in bundle.js and charm.js?
<hatch> because....I didn't think of that
<hatch> SO THERE!!
<rick_h_> ok, you gave me the link. I'll wait until tomorrow :)
<hatch> lol
<hatch> no it's cool thanks
<hatch> I'll do that
<rick_h_> and while you're in there, we should setup a common attr vs the whole storeId vs entityId thing. 
<rick_h_> that's fugly
<rick_h_> other than that, initial look is good :)
<hatch> yeah I was thinking the same
<hatch> ok tabview is moved....id thing will have to wait
<hatch> off to make supper
<hatch> cyaz
<rick_h_> enjoy!
<gary_poster> bcsaller, hey.  was trying to figure out why deploying wasn't working so well, and hacked around and came to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6207496/ .  Realized toward the end that I had encountered, at least in part, some of the same things you had mentioned.  My sandbox hack does not handle pyJuju, for instance, which was the kind of thing you mentioned today on the standup.  I found a few other things though, as you'll 
<gary_poster> see.  Maybe we can compare notes tomorrow.  Meanwhile, running off. :-) see you
<rick_h_> gary_poster: around? 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, am now, but about to go vite
<gary_poster> vote
<rick_h_> gary_poster: all good, have fun
<gary_poster> cool will ping when I return
<rick_h_> luca__: ping, got a sec?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, here
<rick_h_> gary_poster: that was fast
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I vote like the wind!
<gary_poster> or something
<rick_h_> gary_poster: k, quick hangout then? I wanted to clear up yesterday so I'm on the right track for today
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool.  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f2514e8843a5c2c1877fda92051ec0612813c92f
<rick_h_> gary_poster: and reviewed huw's branch, small issues we need to clear with ux. screenshots included. https://codereview.appspot.com/14526043/
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so that's going to hang for a bit
<rick_h_> but did review it
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok cool thanks.  It looks right to me--the top border is a 3d highlight to my eye, so I don't expect the triangle to go "in" the crevice--but yeah, good to check with luca__ 
<gary_poster> oh rick_h_, can you do the three-line switch from jc: to bundle: if you have not already?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yes, will do. 
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> rick_h_, maybe interesting thought and maybe you've thought about already: if new icon paths redirect from various general paths to a *version-specific* icon path, then we can set the icon's version-specific path to cache headers of "forever"
<rick_h_> gary_poster: well, the issue is we support 'latest' (revisionless) ids and that would cause us issues
<gary_poster> rick_h_, but if the revisionless ones are redirects as well..
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I'll double check/look.
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> abentley: what time does sinzui normally get in?
<abentley> benji: He's usually around by now.
<abentley> benji: He's just not on this channel.
<benji> ah, thanks
<luca__> rick_h_: heya
<luca__> rick_h_: it looks off
<rick_h_> luca__: yea, I thought so
<rick_h_> luca__: none of hte visuals go over the triangle I can see. They're all still stars
<rick_h_> luca__: I think it's because we had kind of a beveled divider between charms
<luca__> rick_h_: yeah
<luca__> rick_h_: ok, so after showing Spencer
<luca__> rick_h_: he says that the triangle on the charm token should line up to the dark line
<luca__> rick_h_: not the highlight
<luca__> rick_h_: and the triangle on the bundle details should be bigger at 20px x 20px
<rick_h_> luca__: ok, can you guys reply to the email for Huw to look to update the branch for tomorrow then?
<luca__> rick_h_: sure, will he need a bigger triangle asset for the bundle details?
<rick_h_> luca__: let me look
<rick_h_> luca__: I'm not sure on the size. If you guys have one to include inthe email that'd be great. 
<luca__> ok
<rick_h_> luca__: thanks for looking at it. Let me know if you've got any thoughts on #2 in that email as well even if it's just a 'Nope, nothing right now' so I can answer the question when/if it comes up please.
<luca__> rick_h_: I think improving search should be something we discuss in SF
<rick_h_> luca__: rgr
<luca__> rick_h_: we need to look at it with all the new things we've got and the future features
<luca__> rick_h_: I'll get Ale to set up a meeting :)
<rick_h_> luca__: ok cool. Good enough for me. 
 * rick_h_ runs away
<luca__> rick_h_: haha
<hatch> rick_h_: why not use css for the triangle?
<rick_h_> hatch: no idea. I've not done enough triangle css to suggest it or know if it would fall over here. 
<rick_h_> hatch: trying to keep involvement to a review :P
<frankban> cool. the gui charm with a local release takes 50 secs on ec2 from the install hook invocation to deployed
<rick_h_> hatch: btw, since you're online now. I saw the new YUI, but notes include changes to route/app and such so between us let's make sure we watch out for it
<rick_h_> frankban: woot
<hatch> rick_h_: ugh yeah - I don't agree with that change but whatever
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, the req object has some diff bits as well. Enough that I went "whoa, we'll have to update for this one"
<hatch> yeah I don't get the idea behind the update besides being different
<hatch> I don't see where the old techniques fell down
<benji> LXC really is awesome
<rick_h_> benji: +1
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hatch so for this story of "I drag a bundle file onto the gui and need charm icons to show up" story we were talking about an api call that supplied the icon via the info in the bundle. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hatch but I'm wondering if we need the full charm data itself as well? For the rest of things to work? Or is that not necessary?
<hatch> the bundle contains the deployment data
<hatch> so it's just the images that are required
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, so there's nothing else in the UX besides the icon that we need from the charm that's not in the deployment data?
<rick_h_> hatch: ok cool, sounds like a plan to me then. 
<hatch> rick_h_: I was thinking that when we create the models for the services the model should check if it has the required data and go fetch it itself
<gary_poster> rick_h_, on call
<rick_h_> hatch: right, just wanting to think this through once vs redoing it. If we'll need some extra data for all the charms does a single enpoint make sense? Are we going to call out once for every charm in a bnudle, etc?
<hatch> it would be nice if the endpoint would take a series of id's
<hatch> and return the paths for all of htem
<rick_h_> hatch: well it's going to return the actual icon. So you'll just have <img src="......"> 
<rick_h_> but I was worried about other data
<hatch> ohh ok I see, so the model still won't have the image path
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, it builds it currently. 
<rick_h_> hte model never has the image path tbh
<hatch> oh I suppose
<hatch> well I guess it 'should' cache the image using this approach
<hatch> don't know why it doesn't cache them here though :/
<rick_h_> hatch: definitely, it's how it works now
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, you're broken. 
<hatch> I must have an extension somewhere which is causing it to break or something
<hatch> ugh 700ms OPTIONS requests.....we gota fix that lol
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, or just turned off caching in the chome dev tools
<rick_h_> hatch: refresh a few times
<rick_h_> hatch: that should ONLY happen on the first one in a series after chrome closes the connection upstream
<hatch> lol that's not a real sollution
<rick_h_> hatch: well it is in normal use. You take a hit on first load and then it's fast
<hatch> hmm the waterflow sure seems to indicate a server issue
<hatch> but ooookkkkkk
<rick_h_> hatch: :P
<hatch> has anyone else done that 'javascript under pressure' ? it's pretty cool :)
<hatch> should be used when hiring js devs haha
<hatch> oh rick_h_ last night I finally got the colours all sorted out - had to drop zsh as it somehow conflicted with vim and the terminal colours
<benji> I just had an expecially geeky moment.  Instead of getting up and going to look in a mirror I turned on my webcam.
<rick_h_> benji: never thoght of that!
<rick_h_> thought...man I can't type today
<rick_h_> laptop keyboard gah
<benji> I like my laptop keyboard so much 
<benji> I bought an external one
<benji> (doesn't keep me from pressing enter too soon though)
<rick_h_> well with the more powerful desktop spending a LOT more time on it and the clicky larger keyboard
 * benji adopts the e.e.cummings IRC technique.
<benji> yeah, if I could get a narrow model M with a good trackpoint I would be in keyboard heaven
<rick_h_> meh, one day I hope the patent stuff in the three button trackpoint ends so others can steal it
<rick_h_> and unicomp needs a 10less model so so bad
<benji> I have seriously considered custom building a keyboard, but I need another project like I need a hole in the head.
<hatch> heh buttons...you silly people without multitouch gesture support
<gary_poster> benji did you hear back from kentb?
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, he should be attempting the install nowish
<gary_poster> great benji
<benji> gary_poster: I'm presently wrestling with importing the charms; I have a charm ingested now, but it lacks all personality (no icon, readme, description, etc.) because the charm isn't in the charm store; working that out now
<gary_poster> cool benji, thx & good luck :-)
<benji> "we're all counting on you"
<rick_h_> may the ice cream be with you
<hatch> lol
 * hatch hopes its soy based
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> Mr Kotter!
<gary_poster> ugh...
<gary_poster> foiled again
<Makyo> Hahah, has no one set up a calendar bot yet? :)
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa plz https://codereview.appspot.com/14531046
<rick_h_> hatch: happy to but will be a little bit
<hatch> like 5 minutes?
<hatch> or 5 hours?
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> hatch: like before EOD, but probably not for 1-2hrs
<hatch> ohh I want to keep moving on this stuff so someone else pick it up :)
<Makyo> I'll get it.
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2.  hatch, you doing the honors?
<hatch> yup
<Makyo> If I skipped out, nothing to say on my card.
<Makyo> The two in upgrade charm are down to 6 failing tests.
<hatch> gary_poster: any specific bundle card you want me on? Or just pick one from the details page?
<frankban> guihelp: does anyone know what charm revision is running jujucharms.com?
<hatch> frankban: my guess would be the charmers one
<hatch> revno 76 I think
<gary_poster> frankban, yes, I think most recent
 * hatch would loooove a charm update though ;)
<gary_poster> hatch, charm icons or source tab
<frankban> gary_poster, hatch: cool thanks, I'll use that when trying the charm upgrade steps
<gary_poster> hatch, I had hacked on charn icons but I should not do it. I could share thoughts/code if you were interested though
<hatch> alright I think I need my current branch to land for source tab so I'll do the charm icons
<gary_poster> makes sense frankban 
<hatch> oh ok - yeah if you have a branch
<hatch> I haven't looked at all at it
<gary_poster> hatch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6209987/ and https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/10fe9c48d75b9ebbe273219cb03f4e53869ce4f7 ?
<gary_poster> thank you for webops work rick_h_ .  sounds like you're on the track of it.  awesome, and sorry for the interruption. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: all good, sorry I'm out of date on how the stuff works floundering around so much. and thanks abentley for helping peek at it as well
<abentley> rick_h_: you're welcome.
<abentley> rick_h_: FWIW, I have no clue what's going wrong with the branches.  The proofing happens at a later stage, so the branches should already be checked out by then.
<rick_h_> abentley: yea, well we copied over the branches
<rick_h_> so they exist on disk now
<rick_h_> abentley: originally when the data was copied without the branches ingest came behind and make all the config bits empty, emptied the summary, etc
<rick_h_> abentley: so the branches are there copied from the old server and guessing it's trying to proof and it's got a -60 rev version of proof tools missing bits needed?
<abentley> rick_h_: Right, so we still don't know why we couldn't copy them.
<rick_h_> abentley: right, that's still a bug in the deploy for sure. 
<rick_h_> it should have recreated them if it didn't have them on disk
<abentley> I guess we can test that locally by doing a dump from staging.
<rick_h_> hatch: comments sent, but didn't qa or go over 100% since I'm just drive by inputting :P
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks for the updates though!
<Makyo> jujugui ill, need to lay down, can someone else grab frankban's second review? https://codereview.appspot.com/14545044
 * gary_poster already reviewing it
<Makyo> I was #2
<Makyo> Will try to get to it later if I don't in a bit
<Makyo> That didn't make sense.
<Makyo> Whtever, back i na bit
<gary_poster> feel better
<hatch> rick_h_: thanks will look
<hatch> man you really hate attributes hey? lol changing
<rick_h_> hatch: well <3 them when you need them. They're awesome and magical. 
<rick_h_> hatch: but this is not a case of needing them
<hatch> I really wish someone would write a native js object attribute shim
<hatch> which could 'upgrade' when necessary
<hatch> rick_h_: so I have changed it to be a static but I"m not sure it should be done like that
<hatch> we now have to go instance.constructor.entityType to access it
<hatch> which is not discoverable really
<hatch> for those not in-the-know
<Makyo> Ugh, okay, sorry. Will do that review if no one else picked it up.
<hatch> Makyo: you were only down for 15 mins :)
<Makyo> hatch, I'd rather be working :P
<hatch> haha - I've been 'off' for about a week, I'm chalking it up to the weather
<hatch> fall alergies and whatnot
<Makyo> Yeah, lots of that going around.
<Makyo> Lost my appetite, and Makyos cannot subsist on espresso alone, apparently, nice as that'd be :P
<hatch> you probably could on espresso and sugar
<hatch> at least for a few weeks
<hatch> then you'd probably die though
<Makyo> I can't imagine my kidneys would be very happy :)
<Makyo> Hahaha
<benji> gary_poster: status update: kentb has a working gui with stock charms, I have a gui with (mostly correct) ice cream charms
<gary_poster> benji, yay!
<hatch> quit...writing...tests...with...actual, expected...switched...around
<gary_poster> problem is that different frameworks have different orders, IIRC
<rick_h_> yea, I'm back on python side and it's switched
<rick_h_> and I keep writing ; and this.
<rick_h_> gah!
<benji> yep, and Python has done the only sensible thing, stopped prescribing an order
<hatch> if you don't prescribe an order then you don't know which is correct
<rick_h_> the output should put them in the order give to it
<rick_h_> at least then it would match the code
<rick_h_> it's all this "words are better, let's write out full sentences and try to use english to explain your failure" crap :P
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> test_something failed:
<rick_h_> 1 != 2
<rick_h_> all I want
<rick_h_> with a line # :)
<hatch> that would be fine with me!
<hatch> right now I have to actually investigate every variable to figure out what is what
<rick_h_> you can debugger; tests
<rick_h_> and then just use chrome to look at all vars in scope
<rick_h_> or firebug, or whatever
<hatch> another step
<rick_h_> yea, but better than " investigate every variable"
<hatch> that's what you just said to do lol
<rick_h_> hatch: gary_poster so this is setup that if we can't find the charm we just respond with the generic charm icon. I don't know why we'd 404, but the through crossed my mind so sharing my assumption
<gary_poster> rick_h_, +1
<hatch> if we can't find it then how do we deploy it?
<gary_poster> he's talking about icon
<rick_h_> yea, sorry. Get into my mental context darn it :P
<hatch> ohh ok then yeah that's fine with me
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, actually better: *redirect* to unchanging location of generic charm icon
<gary_poster> rick_h_, better for cacheing
<gary_poster> caching
<gary_poster> agree?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, all of this is a redirect
<hatch> well it would have to be a 'temporary redirect'
<hatch> so not sure if that would help cache anything
<gary_poster> hatch it would cache the end result
<rick_h_> abentley-lunch: pointed that out to me. Even if found it redirects to the right icon under the right ID in the hopes you might already have that cached
<gary_poster> excellent
<hatch> oh right - but it'll still make the request
<hatch> can you set an expires on a temporary redirect?
<gary_poster> hatch yes will still make a request, but still much cheaper than actually downloading the svg over and over again
<hatch> true dat!
<gary_poster> I don't know anything about cacheing a redirect.  interesting question
<hatch> although we spend way more time connecting than downloading with our server for some reason
<gary_poster> caching! :-/
<hatch> to the googles!
<hatch> gary_poster: they do cache redirects
<hatch> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/691877/why-does-the-browser-not-cache-a-301-within-an-ajax-request/691949#691949
<_mup_> Bug #691949: Misleading description of language-pack-de <apport-bug> <i386> <maverick> <Package Descriptions for Ubuntu:Invalid> <Ubuntu Translations:Invalid> <language-pack-de (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/691949>
<benji> browsers respect cache headers on redirects
<hatch> cool so we could add that as well to speed things up a bit
<gary_poster> apparently as of 2010 not so much but nowadays it is AOK
<gary_poster> yeah
<hatch> http://www.browserscope.org/?category=network
<hatch> according to that we are good to go
<gary_poster> I'm doing the test on my own browser now for amusement sake
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> ok back to writing tests.....*grumble grumble grumble*
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> ugh apple broke itunes podcasts section again....
<hatch> man today is just not a good day
<rick_h_> man I <3 python
<benji> me too
 * benji and rick_h_ join hands and Kumbaya.
<rick_h_> bah, hate it when tests out in no where fail. "But but but...I didn't touch that code!"
<rick_h_> benji: have a sec to review https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/bundle-icons/+merge/189942 ? and can you qa/make test and verify you also get a test failure on the misc test for the homeview? 
<rick_h_> benji: I can't see wtf I did to change that and wondering if it's something local. 
<rick_h_> man, trunk passes...I must have done something.
<rick_h_> die spurious test failures die
<benji> gary_poster: I just sent Kent an updated setup with the ice cream charms after going through the full install myself
<gary_poster> awesome, benji!
<gary_poster> benji, did you see my reply to Mark Baker?
<gary_poster> benji, and his reply
<gary_poster> the export to a nfs shared mount seemed doable, yeah?
<benji> gary_poster: I say your message, but I don't think I saw his
<gary_poster> s/shared// :-)
<gary_poster> benji, pertinent bit was "maybe just save the yaml file to a shared drive even. "
<gary_poster> (he did send it to me alone, it seems)
<benji> gary_poster: i.e. the export mechanism?
<gary_poster> benji right
<benji> I don't see why it wouldn't work, but I haven't tried it; I'll try now
<abentley> rick_h_: May I use your landing as a guinnea pig for testing whether team-based permissions are working?  I thought they were broken, but that may have been a bug in the charm.
<gary_poster> benji cool thanks
<rick_h_> abentley: sure thing if I can get this stupid test to pass
<rick_h_> abentley: benji any experience with using enable_routes causing straing behaviour?
<abentley> rick_h_: Nothing comes to mind.
<rick_h_> benji: doing a stupid stupid thing in this to move forward. Please avert your eyes and I'll file a bug
<rick_h_> jujugui or anyone else up for a charmworld review? https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/bundle-icons/+merge/189942
<gary_poster> will look soon if no takers
<rick_h_> cfvdtrbkktfvcinvjufbucbinibirinnb
<rick_h_> ccccccbgjgvcfiujgetvtenddglclldgrgldtelejbvk
<rick_h_> bah
<hatch> lol
<hatch> mine is in the side of my monitor so I can't hit it haha
<hatch> or if I did....it was one heck of a party
<hatch> rick_h_:  lol awesome merge description
<benji> gary_poster: the export works with the ice cream setup; my Chromium automatically saves the export in a directory and appends incrementing numbers to subsequent downloads, so theoretically someone could also access that directory and look at timestamps or be given the parenthetical number (which is displayed by chrome)
<benji> ok, I have to go to my appointment now, back in about an hour
<gary_poster> benji great!  will pass it on, thanks
<hatch> ugh this test is infuriating
 * benji is back.
<gary_poster> jujugui small branch for review by one.  https://codereview.appspot.com/14565044/
<hatch> I'll do it
<gary_poster> hey benji
 * hatch needs  abreak
<gary_poster> thanks hatch
<gary_poster> benji, you going to look at rick's charmworld branch, or shall I?  I can look at code but am not yet set up for QA.  If you do QA, could you verify that the svg he is using is the gray one, not the black one?
<benji> gary_poster: I'm working on an issue Kent is having (he isn't seeing the icons)
<gary_poster> benji ok cool, I'll take it.  thx
 * gary_poster was about to take break when he realized it was about to be EoD :-P
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I've got the black one in there. Updating with the grey one now.
<gary_poster> cool thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> updated to use https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B9WMKNMU_KombXJYUmt5OWJRY2c/edit?usp=drive_web and pushed up
<rick_h_> thanks for the reminder
<gary_poster> rick_h_, did you have tests for the bundle icon thing?  I'm sorely tempted to have you add it back in so we don't lose the work.  wdyt?
<gary_poster> (assuming that adding it back in means reverting a revision)
<rick_h_> not sure what the 'bundle icon thing' is? I added the icon, added the work to return it from charmworld, and did the charm icons via new api endpoints in there
<rick_h_> I didn't revert anything or go back. It was already done when we talked so just kep going forward
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I did not and had not gotten to serving out the icon.svg in the bundle if it was promulgated so that's just not complete
<rick_h_> but per our call we don't want that to occur right now 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, oh ok cool.  that's what I meant.  nm then, yeah
<gary_poster> rick_h_, you "# See if we have a /series/name."  should we also include logic for ~user/series/name? that's a question, not a request, to be clear.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I didn't see that supported. If it uses the name it's only because it's a promugated charm. Let me pull back up the deployer file
<hatch> gary_poster: done with trivial
<gary_poster> hatch awesome thank you
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ah promulgated.  Maybe add a comment about that.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so the logic I followed for all of this was http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-deployers/juju-deployer/trunk/view/head:/deployer/charm.py#L43 from the deployer
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so it's only checking the branch and charm keys in the service section of the deployer file if I read that right
<rick_h_> gary_poster: no owner/etc 
<gary_poster> ack, looking
<rick_h_> bah, looks like I did transfer that wrong. There's a charm_url, charm, and branch. Missing charm_url. wonder what that is. 
<rick_h_> well, not wrong, but incomplete
<gary_poster> looks like it is another cs:, rick_h_ 
<gary_poster> that was my assumption, but...assumption :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I think it's for local? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-deployers/juju-deployer/trunk/view/head:/deployer/charm.py#L75
<rick_h_> in which case we'd just not find the charm anyway. 
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> though I don't even know what d is in this context
<rick_h_> but anyway, that's the general idea is to support the data that deployer function does. 
<gary_poster> and don't want to dig to find out this second
<gary_poster> gotcha.  comment to that effect sounds sufficient
<rick_h_> d in this context is the service dict from the data.services section of the deployer file
<gary_poster> rick_h_, as further populated by that other code you mentioned?
<gary_poster> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-deployers/juju-deployer/trunk/view/head:/deployer/charm.py#L75
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, I'm assuming that the d charm_url is the same one it would generate from the object here. 
<gary_poster> gotcha
<rick_h_> gary_poster: the result of this parsing is then passed back to Charm.__init__()
<rick_h_> gary_poster: the result of this 'from_service' call
<gary_poster> rick_h_, code LGTM.  I'd love to see test verification that the end result url has a version in it, but I'm guessing we already have similar tests of API3._get_api_id.  Wuld also be nice to have tests of cache headers, but I doubt we're generating them.  maybe file bug?
<gary_poster> Meanwhile I have not qad.  Doing so will take me awhile, since I have never built charmworld.  do you need me to?
<gary_poster> Or is code LGTM sufficient?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I think a LGTM will be good. We'll hit staging first. We can it against the data there. and maybe even get to QA it with Gui changes before it goes to production
<rick_h_> and right, the version info is based on the lp branch of cs: urls passed in. I've got other tests that verify that the right charms are found/built
<rick_h_> you're right I didn't make sure there are cache headers on this calls, but because they're not versioned, the ones to cache are the redirected icon urls
<rick_h_> they're so fluid ugh, but it's what the deployer does
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> Approval is in there
<gary_poster> thank you!
<gary_poster> hatch, before your EoD today, could you ask huwshimi to style what you've landed today--details view & readme I think?
<hatch> once I get it landed :/
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> I've been fighting for hours writing the tests
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> :-(
<hatch> either the promise or the assertion captures the failures
<bcsaller> hatch: is this something you'd like to talk through?
<hatch> so it's very difficult to debug
<hatch> bcsaller: nah I'm on the home stretch now, thanks though
<hatch> gary_poster: did you ever reply about my comment?
<hatch> sorry I was actually curious as to what the resulting difference was :)
<hatch> bcsaller: so I"m all done now - but I was curious if you had a technique to avoid the assertion failures being captured by the promises
<bcsaller> hatch: usually after the final call you can add .then(undefined, done) to the chain
<hatch> that's only if the call returns a promise
<hatch> thought of that ;)
<huwshimi> Morning
<bcsaller> your test didn't happen in the .then of a promise return?
<hatch> the promises happened inside of the view's render
<hatch> bcsaller: it's proposing now so you can take a look in a few
<hatch> if you like that is
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<bcsaller> ha
<hatch> huwshimi: re gary's email - I think it's already styled properly but will be landing soon
<huwshimi> hatch: OK, will take a look, thanks.
<hatch> jujugui could I get a quick follow-up reivew on https://codereview.appspot.com/14531046/ plz
<Makyo> Two more tests~  But first, dogwalk.
<hatch> Makyo: did you mean I needed two more?
<hatch> or you do?
<Makyo> I do, my bad
<hatch> :)
<hatch> phew
<hatch> ok I made a few small cleanup changes to my branch and I'm landing it
<hatch> huwshimi: ok landed
<huwshimi> hatch: Great, thanks!
<hatch> huwshimi: doesn't look like it works on comingsoon, so you'll need to pull it down locally unfortunately and run on staging
<hatch> staging.jujucharms.com that is
<hatch> jujugui manage.jujucharms.com is not allowing comingsoon because of Access-Control-Allow-Origin
<hatch> actually the real issue is the url
<hatch> yeah ignore me comingsoon is still on manage.jujucharms.com
<huwshimi> hatch: Do you know which part Gary is referring to when he says "that charm detail box that the icon produces should probably always have a set size"?
<rick_h_> hatch: catchin gup, just got back online
<rick_h_> mjc isn't allowing comingsoon? mjc hard codes the headers :/
<hatch> rick_h_: the issue is that comingsoon is running manage.jujucharms.com and not staging.jujucharms.com
<hatch> so it doesn't have all of the data required to make a proper request
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, right. 
<hatch> and instead of 404'ing or whatever manage is rejecting it because of that hah
<rick_h_> hatch: think I follow, maybe not. 
<rick_h_> so it's your call that's failing?
<hatch> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=benji
<hatch> watch the network tab
<rick_h_> loads here
<rick_h_> ah, right not the details call
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, that's just not going to work. Should we point coming soon to staging for a bit?
<rick_h_> should bring it up on the call 
<rick_h_> hatch: ok so submitted so you're all set then?
<hatch> yup all done
<hatch> promises and assertions are the devil
<rick_h_> hatch: maybe make a card to bring up dealing with tests aroud promises. Souds like you hit a pita to share
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry to bring that up but glad it worked out. 
<hatch> well really it's just a symptom of a much larger issue - that we don't have a proper mock structure
<rick_h_> it's JS :P 
<hatch> tbh that should mean we could write one easier
<hatch> because we can overwrite and inject whatever we want
<rick_h_> right
<hatch> we might be able to do this mocking with Y.Do
<hatch> i'll have to look into it at some point
<hatch> sinon looks interesting
<hatch> not sure how it works with instances though
<rick_h_> yea, we used sinon on something. I'm trying to recall which project
<rick_h_> hatch: did we figure out what's up with CI?
<hatch> rick_h_: gary was able to run it locally just fine so chalking it up to saucelabs/canonistack
<hatch> priority right now is on bundling
<rick_h_> hatch: gotcha, cool
<rick_h_> just saw an email so was curious
<hatch> well i need to get off this thing
<hatch> ttyl have a good night
<rick_h_> c-ya
#juju-gui 2013-10-09
<gary_poster> huwshimi, hi.  to see what I mean, go to http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/~benji/wiki/5/wiki/:flags:/charmworldv3/?text=benji#bws-bundle
<gary_poster> then click on the charm token
<gary_poster> This appears:
<gary_poster> mysql
<gary_poster> Charm Name:cs:precise/mysql-27
<gary_poster> Unit-Count:3
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Oh, I figured it out, it's the little overlay of info :)
<gary_poster> huwshimi, that's it :-)
<gary_poster> thanks huwshimi .  everything going ok?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Yeah, just about to finish up here with the recommended stuff and then do that
<gary_poster> awesome thanks huwshimi.
<gary_poster> hatch btw changed comingsoon to point to staging
<gary_poster> running away again
<hatch> thanks :)
<gary_poster> hey hazmat, on SF CDO sprint topics, do you want to be required for both "Colocation support for Bundles" (which I think clearly needs you) and "Bundles v2: Config and modify before deployment" (which is GUI specific) or just the first one?
<gary_poster> hey rick_h_ , you looking at huwshimi's follow-on recommended charms branch or shall I?  I know you had (have) a lot on your plate with the charmworld problems on top of your other work.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I've not looked at it yet. If you've got the bandwidth that'd be cool
<gary_poster> rick_h_, great.  on it.
<rick_h_> thanks
<rick_h_> bac: welcome back!
<rick_h_> bac: you mean fitbit stepping machine
<gary_poster> hey bac!  hope you had a great time
<antdillon> gary_poster, Morning, did you want a quick catch up?
<gary_poster> hey antdillon! welcome back to you too! :-)
<antdillon> gary_poster, Thanks :) let me know when your free for a chat if you want one
<gary_poster> antdillon, yeah...would it work to have a call in 30 minutes?  Or I can schedule something any time after that for the next couple of hours
<antdillon> gary_poster, Anytime is good with me. Which ever works best for you
<gary_poster> antdillon, great.  just set something up in calendar for half hour from now
<gary_poster> thank you
<antdillon> gary_poster, Great thanks
<gary_poster> rick_h_, all of a sudden http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/precise/juju-gui-77/ no longer shows our icon (it is connected to staging).  could this be related to one of your recent charmworld branches?
<bac> thanks gary_poster, rick_h_.  yes good to be back and somewhat staitionary for a bit.
<gary_poster> :-) ool
<gary_poster> c
<rick_h_> gary_poster: probably, looking
<gary_poster> rick_h_, thank you.  also I'd like to consider tackling https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1235012 this morning, if it can be a quick fix: maybe can have a pre-imp with you in 45 min or so?
<_mup_> Bug #1235012: Fullscreen charm details load tabs above content <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235012>
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing
<gary_poster> thank you
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so I think we've found something of our bug with the new site. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: notice that your charm on stagins is missing all code, the description
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I think ti's not showing the icon because the files aren't there to show
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ah! :-(
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, very :( 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: because other recommended charms have their icons atm and have their files and such
<rick_h_> strange that it's just the one charm. /me checks other 'new' charms
<gary_poster> rick_h_, at least we can diagnose this one locally.  are you ok with looking at this?  I suspect bac is doing email triage but we could ask him to investigate with you or alone?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, I think I have staging access somewhere. Looking now. 
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster, rick_h_, yeah i'm just wading through emails.  glad to pair on something if useful.
<gary_poster> cool thanks bac
<bac> rick_h_: and i do have staging accessa and know how to use it!
<rick_h_> thanks bac 
<rick_h_> jujugui orangesquad heads up I'm commenting out all cron jobs on staging.jujucharms.com so that I can debug the current state of things. Please don't land any changes to the codebase for a bit as well. 
<benji> k
<bac> rt
<abentley> rick_h_: ack
<gary_poster> x
<gary_poster> (the unknown)
<gary_poster> antdillon, I am in  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.mph7p8n965vj59586qkphghkckbut no rush
<antdillon> gary_poster, Loading
<hazmat> gary_poster, hmm.. i'm fine with just doing the first
<gary_poster> ack thanks hazmat will update
<gary_poster> benji, I suspect you have seen or will see soon the email from Mark B.  When you have an idea of the answer, or when you think it is reasonable for me to ping Kent about it, please let me know.
<benji> gary_poster: Kent just came online, I'm working on an issue he had late yesterday afternoon.  If we can get it fixed soon we could schedule then.
<gary_poster> cool thanks very much benji.  please let me know when you know more
<benji> gary_poster: will do
<frankban> hey gary_poster: the charmers' charm is updated to revision 77, and I tested the upgrade steps. we are now able to 1) test it in a firewalled environment and 2) make a new jujucharms.com release
<hazmat> what's ice cream?
<gary_poster> frankban, awesome! :-)
<hatch> hazmat: frozen cream
<gary_poster> hazmat, a requested ODS demo
<hazmat> hatch, wouldn't that make it hard to use on a screen, it melts and obscures everything ? ;-)
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> frankban, I can ask kentb to try  it out in a firewalled environment.  Or are you doing so?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, hey.  when you have time for a pre-imp let me know
<rick_h_> gary_poster: pre-imp on the z-index?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, pre-imp on that bug I mentioned.  I don't think that is z-index.  but lemme reboot after this upgrade...
<rick_h_> gary_poster: oh, sorry yea. Sure thing. Any time.
<gary_poster> thanks
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr
<frankban> gary_poster: please do it thanks!
<gary_poster> rick_h_, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/10fe9c48d75b9ebbe273219cb03f4e53869ce4f7 when you have a chance.  no rush.
<rick_h_> benji: or bac either of you have time to do a quick "does this make you think of anything" chat?
<benji> rick_h_: I will in about 10 minutes
<rick_h_> benji: thanks
<bac> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> bac: maybe wait the 10 and then we can all see if this issue rings any bells to anyone
<rick_h_> ?
<hatch> hey gary_poster did you ever reply to my q as to where your sort differs from a lexographical one?
<bac> rick_h_: sure.  i wish hangouts could have theme music.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPYese-Hl8M
<gary_poster> hatch I did in the code, sorry.   will reply to the MP
<hatch> oh woops I missed that
<hatch> I was able to get the same results with just using .sort() so was curious
<rick_h_> bac: lol
<gary_poster> hatch, that may indicate that I should write a better test.  I just made a rv reply with the comment though
<hatch> cool thanks
<gary_poster> hatch, I had a real world example that showed more but I ripped it out at the last instant because, even though it passed in IE 10, FF and Chrome it failed in phantom.  I am 99% sure it is because of differences in localeCompare
<gary_poster> (a real world test)
<hatch> ahh - entirely possible
<gary_poster> the sort was still reasonable
<gary_poster> just not the same
<hatch> apple has to be the only company I know of that has a press conference within 10 days and still doesn't tell anyone about it
<bac> hatch: and it'll be SRO
<hatch> sro?
<bac> packed.  standing room only
<hatch> oh - right probably
<hatch> it would be funny if no one showed up because they had made other plans
<hatch> 'sorry went on vacation'
<gary_poster> hatch did my explanation make sense?
<hatch> it did yes thanks
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> luca__, should we cancel the web team mtg until further notice?  I think we all have the best intentions and all are swamped :-P  We might be able to look at the SASS change after SFO but tbh all of the other UX items are higher priority
<luca__> gary_poster: yeah, I agree hehe
<gary_poster> :-/ :-)
<hatch> those orange corners look out of place :)
<gary_poster> hatch as in bug or as in they surprise you?
<hatch> like they feel too far away from the content - there is so much whitespace between the content and the triangle
<hatch> so it kind of feels like it was just 'put there'
<gary_poster> ack hatch.  not sure I agree, but tbh not an engineering bug is my current interest :-P :-)
<gary_poster> classifying as "not an engineering bug" I mean
<hatch> nope not that
<gary_poster> hatch but please raise with luca if you have concern
<gary_poster> not denying your opinion, just determining whether I have to prioritize what you are saying :-)
<hatch> gary_poster: I probably wouldn't ;) But from my QA day yesterday https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1237457 you might want to schedule :)
<_mup_> Bug #1237457: Hitting enter quickly in autocomplete causing result list to appear over real results <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237457>
<gary_poster> wow.  if you go to a fullscreen view of a charm directly, the page renders sidebar, fullscreen, sidebar, (broken) fullscreen
<gary_poster> ack thanks hatch
<rick_h_> gary_poster: lol, so it's a bigger bug than thought. 
<hatch> can we get rid of fullscreen yet? :D
<gary_poster> :-) not yet
<rick_h_> gary_poster: it's supposed to draw the fullscreen details, the sidebar is rendered but empty and hidden (I think) and originally we had a fullscreen editorial behind the fullscreen details but I thuoght we got rid of it
<gary_poster> gotcha
<rick_h_> gary_poster: the key is that you hit all three routes and their callables per request, and then double dispatch hits the second pass through. Only one should 'run' though and the other two should bail out. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, so should charm render be called four times?
<gary_poster> (i.e., where is the bailing out supposed to happen)
<hatch> gary_poster: now that we have moved to the new inspector we could entertain assigning some dev days to removing the double dispatch completely
<rick_h_> gary_poster: routeDefault, routeDirectCharmId (which you should be hitting), and routeView 
<gary_poster> hatch, after SFO we are going to have a "prep for 1.0/papercuts" time period
<rick_h_> gary_poster: those determine which main call to hit fullscreen, sidebar, minimized
<hatch> cool cool
<rick_h_> gary_poster: and then each of those methods does the real logic to call the various _renderXXX required
<gary_poster> hatch, I am proposing a sprint session for us to prioritize what papercuts to tackle
<rick_h_> gary_poster: those completely might get hit twice, but should not be 4 times :/
<rick_h_> hatch: what's the YUI combo file builder tool again?
<rick_h_> hatch: searching YUI builder gets me all kinds of shifter crap
<hatch> combinator
<hatch> nope thats wrong
<hatch> configurator
<hatch> http://yuilibrary.com/yui/configurator/
<hatch> the combinator is something else
<rick_h_> bac: still got time? I'm ready to confess or something before i lose my mind
<bac> sure
<rick_h_> invite on the way
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ack.  fwiw, the this._details.destroy(); approach in _cleanOldViews did not address
<gary_poster> even as a band aid
<rick_h_> gary_poster: :/ ok. If I can figure out this charmworld issue I"d love to pair on that and help. I know that browser state stuff is a pita and I know the buried bodies more than anyone
<gary_poster> ack rick_h_ thx
<rick_h_> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/39287b62294faad7d485563b5753a945d51623a1?hl=en and benji if you get time
<gary_poster> benji, re: keyboard shortcuts, I am after a quick win pre SFO.  are they truly so poorly thought out that we can't show them?
<hatch> gary_poster: should we put our timeoff  on the juju ui calendar?
<gary_poster> benji, I was hoping for a Huw styling branch, after which we say, "look, keyboard shortcuts!"  I think what we have is better than nothing, and we are unlikely to prioritize the keyboard bits in the near future unless someone finds the time to adopt them as a hobby/slack (ha ha? :-( ) project
<gary_poster> hatch, not necessary for me.  if you think it would be helpful for team, propose for weekly call?
<hatch> sure - I'm just doing it because I usually forget what others are doing :)
<gary_poster> hatch, fwiw do you know about https://canonicaladmin.com/canonical/intramaster.nsf/2Week?openform
<gary_poster> it's what I use
<gary_poster> not ideal but sufficient
<hatch> I didn't but cool
<hatch> now I do :)
<gary_poster> hatch :-) available from left hand side "Reports" -> "Holiday/Leave Calendar"
<gary_poster> rick_h_, this solves the immediate problem.  As the comment says, it's reasonable, but also a band-aid for a bigger issue.  I'll try to investigate the bigger issue for a bit now.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214235/
<gary_poster> I really think we should be using the db as a charm cache for the browse, or at the very least give browse its own charm cache.  ATM I don't see a reason to separate them.
<gary_poster> but tha's also a separate issue
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, so that's the thing. the view should worry about the state/double dispatch bug. I've tried to capture any mess of that into just browser.js so that all the crazy is in once place
<rick_h_> gary_poster: the fact that ignoring a call works is a sign there's a missing state check. It's trying to re-render for some reason in browser.js when it should be saying "This is already done, skip"
<rick_h_> gary_poster: as for the charm cache, we can move it where we want. Originally the models weren't comaptible and the browser/inspector share the same cache now. 
<gary_poster> cache: right, cool
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I don't recall where Makyo set that up, did it move from browser.js up to app.js? 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: but it's why the store methods take a cache arg is so that one cache could be setup/used/shared
<benji> how does one specify that a charm can have multiple relations of a given type?
<rick_h_> benji: I think the charm just has to handle it in the hook/config. 
<gary_poster> benji, it's a bit of a mess, in core and gui.  there's a bug.  but anyway, practically speaking:
<rick_h_> benji: I think that's the big discussion that went round with the haproxy/etc the other day
<gary_poster> - GUI disallows requires to make more than one connection
<gary_poster> - GUI allows provides to make more than one connection
<gary_poster> so
<gary_poster> ice cream should provide ice cream
<gary_poster> and toppings should require ice cream
<gary_poster> and I think it will do what you want
<gary_poster> benji, clear as mud?
<benji> gary_poster: that's (esentially) what I tried, it only allows one relation
<benji> (I had one relation type for "topping" and one for "sauce", which of course lets there be two relations to an ice cream)
<gary_poster> benji that is the opposite of what I said
<benji> oh! reverse the requires/provdes
<gary_poster> see what I mean?
<gary_poster> yes
<benji> I'll try that now.
<gary_poster> cool
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> rick_h_: last night my HTC One got the Android 4.3 update
<hatch> the odd ui lags that were sometimes there appear to be all gone now
<rick_h_> cool, no 4.3 here :(
<hatch> well mine has Sense 5 so it's not 'true' 4.3 but the core improvements all seem to be there
<Makyo> jujugui That was it, was trying to use a real store.  Will add that to the card and propose.
<gary_poster> yay :-)
<Makyo> Async was just hiding things, since the only error was a timeout.
<hatch> the mock test suite I've been thinking about would also be a good way to avoid these issues
<bac> rick_h_: i did the ingest locally and then in mongo see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214424/
<bac> rick_h_: it looks complete.
<bac> rick_h_: won't answer mystery but may try doing enqueue/ingest again on staging to see what it produces
<rick_h_> bac: yep, thanks. Verifies what I did locally as well
<bac> rick_h_: why don't i take this card and you go on to the revision problem?
<rick_h_> bac: k, if you've got caught up enough to look that'd be great. 
<bac> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> bac: did you awnt me to walk you through how I was debugging on the staging server?
<bac> rick_h_: maybe later.  i'm about to have lunch and i just want to poke around a bit first on staging
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<rick_h_> geeze, it is almost 1pm. where did today go?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1035/ is the bug fix. Will work on adding test cases in there. 
<hatch> do we have a bundle which has any non-recommended charms?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: basically the routeDirectCharmId should have skipped maye. 
<rick_h_> hatch: I don't think so atm. 
<hatch> alrighty
<hatch> TDD it is
<benji> gary_poster: ice cream is go
<rick_h_> gary_poster: actually, this version is 'more' correct. That route should just ignore the call and pass it along. http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1036/
<benji> gary_poster: if we are going to have a call with Mark B. we have less than 3 hours from now to do it ("kentb:#canonical> benji: ok. I need to pack these up by 3pm Central time, though.  Gotta get them to the loading dock for a Thursday a.m. pickup")
<gary_poster> benji, ack
<gary_poster> trying
<gary_poster> will lunch later :-)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool.  I'd like to have both if you don't mind: mine still handles less-likely scenarios of views changing quickly
<rick_h_> gary_poster: but the only way views change quickly is through the browser which destorys before it creates 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I guess disagree but if you'd like them can add them. It doesn't 'hurt' just crosses the bounds of isolating dispatch rules into just browser.js
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ack.  may do yours only, or if you want to land go for it.  will be returning to lunch soon I hope
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr, lunch is in the oven so working on tests over lunch and will submit shortly. 
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ !
 * hatch needs a bigger callstack, it's been exceeded
<gary_poster> benji, how soon UTC-wise would a demo work for you?  I was going to set up a meeting with Mark but his schedule is booked, so I'll just offer a time
<gary_poster> I mean a range of times
<gary_poster> benji, tomorrow morning I mean, sorry
<benji> gary_poster: and time tomorrow from 8 Eastern on will work for me 
<gary_poster> ok thanks benji
<Makyo> jujugui 2 reviews and QA, please! https://codereview.appspot.com/14438061
<gary_poster> Makyo, I'm doing a review
<Makyo> jujugui Would like real upgrade charm QA, but you can fake it by adding a service and then running app.db.services.item(0).set('charmChanged', true)
<rick_h_> jujugui tiny branch/qa please https://codereview.appspot.com/14441054/ see bug referenced for any missing details. #1235012
<_mup_> Bug #1235012: Fullscreen charm details load tabs above content <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235012>
<jcastro> heya rick_h_
<hazmat> gary_poster, any chance gui export can drop empty constraint values its currently dumping via shift-D
<rick_h_> jcastro: howdy
<gary_poster> hazmat, yes, I believe part of bcsaller's current work; if not we want it too and will happen hopefully within next couple of weeks
<jcastro> rick_h_, nm, gary answered my question
<jcastro> I have some ideas for bundles but I need export to work
<jcastro> but I can work around
<hazmat> gary_poster, cool this is re bug 1233234.. i can work around in deployer, but we've already got versions for saucy in.
<_mup_> Bug #1233234: don't export empty / non existent constraints <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233234>
<hatch> bcsaller: you're a proponant of the Object.keys().forEach technique ... can you tell me why this one is breaking out of the closure? http://jsbin.com/AtoYElI/1/edit
<hatch> I should know this but I'm drawing a blank
 * bcsaller looks
<bcsaller> hatch: you mean that name is being resolved from somewhere else?
<hatch> yeah name isn't available where the debugger statement is
<bcsaller> so if you console log name before the Object keys it works, I think its getting collected as unused by something there
<bcsaller> bad jit or the like
<Makyo> rick_h_, will review yours, if you still need it.  Swap reviews if you have time?
<rick_h_> Makyo: sure thing
<hatch> bcsaller: thanks - that seems to be the consensus elsewhere too
<gary_poster> Makyo, trivial css to fix before release: http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/precise/django-rainbow-1/?text=django-rainbow shows text wrapping ignoring whitespace for word breaks in the description.  I bet this is to try and keep long strings from hosing the presentation, but hopefully there is a happy medium
<gary_poster> hey jcastro, I got a complaint that a user could not connect mysql to django-rainbow in the GUI.  that's because the charm apparently doesn't work that way.  May I send the user your way?
<Makyo> gary_poster, alright, will take a look.
<gary_poster> thank you Makyo 
<jcastro> gary_poster, marco would be better probably
<gary_poster> jcastro, ok thanks
<rick_h_> Makyo: are there suggested real qa instructinos then? (the non cheating db kind?)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: or are you doing QA on Makyo's branch?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, no on calls
<rick_h_> rgr
<Makyo> rick_h_, Set up  an environment with this branch of the gui (either through changing config or deploying and setting juju-gui-source), then juju deploy cs:precise/mysql-15 and upgrading; should get the message that the service was upgraded.
<rick_h_> Makyo: rgr
<rick_h_> Makyo: does it not work/do anything in sandbox then?
<Makyo> rick_h_, sandbox will always grab latest charms.
<rick_h_> gotcha
<rick_h_> Makyo: got a second to hangout?
<Makyo> rick_h_, sur
<Makyo> e
<rick_h_> Makyo: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/719c922cf26bc270b30d1bd557d17218caf34af2?hl=en
<gary_poster> rick_h_, do bundles have working changelogs?  if so, how do we get them?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: /me goes to look
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: they're not in the current API passed out, I'd imagine we coudl generate them as new metadata like we did charm_metadata and files as a feature
<gary_poster> ok cool rick_h_ thanks.  will add card
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr
<bac> rick_h_: i think i've found a bug in ingester that only occurs when a new versio of the charm existed.  trying to replicate locally but not sure i can enqueue a previous version.
<rick_h_> bac: ah, benji added some logic to go back and find old versions? wonder if it's something out of that. 
<benji> rick_h_: not yet (that work was paused for ice cream)
<rick_h_> benji: ah, ok. So we don't have a way to go back and enqueue the previous version atm then?
<benji> (what did land was code that checked out the actual version of the branch which was enqueued, instead of the most recent version)
<benji> rick_h_: nope; my intent is that at ingest time we will query the charm store for the last N revisions and ingest them if they are not in the DB
<gary_poster> hey marcoceppi_ .  I had user feedback that the GUI didn't allow him to connect django-rainbow to mysql.  Of course, it doesn't allow that because the charm doesn't allow that.  Could I connect the user to you to help them figure out how to move forward?  This thread is 10 days old, so it may lead anywhere, but it's worth trying
<gary_poster> it may not lead anywhere
<marcoceppi_> gary_poster: definitely
<gary_poster> awesome thanks Makyo 
<gary_poster> marcoceppi_, thanks I mean
 * Makyo curtseys, anyhow.
<rick_h_> bac: ok, want to go through it? Can we test out the issue in tests/mock data perhaps? 
<rick_h_> now that the juju-core site is acting ok I'm not sure it's a huge deal. It appears that things are starting to work
<rick_h_> might have jsut been several unreleated things breaking at once that seemed to be related to each other sending me scambling
<rick_h_> scrambling that is
<bac> rick_h_: sure, you want to chat?
<gary_poster> Makyo, :-) actually something for you.  in your qa, could you try deploying a service from juju core and then seeing if dragging works properly in the gui?  I had an issue with that when I was hacking on deployer bits to get them deployable: after deploying the bundle, the charm drag doesn't work properly
<rick_h_> bac: sure
<rick_h_> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/N5mZjt8pongxvvIFSRzcyA?hl=en
<Makyo> gary_poster, sure
<benji> gary_poster: the ice creams are going in the box
<gary_poster> cool benji.  with relations?
<benji> the condor flies at midnight
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> awesome benji!  thanks a lot
<gary_poster> benji, back to ingestion, at least after catching your breath, then?  We have some bundle story 1 tasks left, but you were kind of in the middle of the ingest.
<benji> gary_poster: yeah after I make a quick branch to fix a couple of small bugs I found while doing the ice cream stuff
<gary_poster> cool thanks benji
<gary_poster> rick_h_, do you mind if I forward your two observations about the upgrade charm UX to luca, cc-ing peeps?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing, please do
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ 
<gary_poster> hey jcastro, for bug 1237605, we do that now.  I've seen it work in ec2.  it doesn't work quite as I want it to, but it works, as opposed to your screenshot.  what environment is this on?
<_mup_> Bug #1237605: Public URL in the inspector should be clickable <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237605>
<bac> rick_h_: are you turning the cron jobs back on?
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> duh
<jcastro> gary_poster, ec2. :)
<gary_poster> it is ec2
<jcastro> I deployed what's in the charm store as of 20 minutes ago
<gary_poster> jcastro, ack.  weird.  I'll investigate; was working for me.  thanks for bug
<rick_h_> bac: no, not right now. I think the plan is 1: review change, 2: land change, 3: watch for change to hit jenkins/staging update 4: see if cron job is auto turned back on by charm on upgrade and then either uncomment or check that the data is *fixed*
<bac> rick_h_: sounds good
<bac> benji: would you have a moment for a quick charmworld review?
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/update-branch/+merge/190229
<benji> bac: ooh, that was probably my fault
<bac> benji: well...i wasn't going to bring that up.  :)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so per mthaddon they managed to get the package into IS repos. The deploy is looking good: http://manage.jujucore.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/liferay has qa data and such in it
<benji> :)
<bac> benji: but 'bzr blame' spares no feelings
<benji> bac: Looks good. It would be nice to add a test that would have caught this bug (i.e., really call the function with a dict).
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so they're looking to continue the migration/etc tomorrow now. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: fyi and all that before I run away for today. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, thanks :-)  any quick update on the juju-gui probs on staging?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: bac is proposing a branch now that should fix it. Once it lands it should re-ingest and hopefully 'self-heal' 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I've got the other bug as my next todo and will have that up tomorrow sometime if all goes well
<gary_poster> awesome.  thanks rick_h_ !  thanks bac!  rick_h_ hopefully tomorrow you can emerge from emergency-land :-)
<gary_poster> have a nice evening
<bac> benji: test_update_branch_passes_on_subprocess_errors_if_not_retrying does pass a dict and it works
<bac> benji: the test i correct now shows that it requires a dict.  i *think* we're covered.
<benji> bac: then how did the bug survive?  
<bac> benji: ah, because the call site of update_branch was wrong
<benji> bac: I guess there is an agument to be made that there is still a missing test then, one that would have caught this bug
<bac> benji: yes, looking the function 'fetch_branch' is completely untested.  i'll do that now
<benji> cool
<Makyo> OT: anyone know how to file a claim with BCBSMA?
<benji> gary_poster: oh, I took this screen shot to show you the finished product and forgot to actually show you: http://i.imgur.com/aURfaEl.png
<hatch> benji: :D I love it!
<bac> benji: that's a lot of units of ice cream
<gary_poster> benji, awesome :-)
<gary_poster> benji, I will share with Mark B :-)
<benji> bac: I have a big appetite
<gary_poster> hey benji, on your taskbar on the top right, what is the blue icon of an S being squished by robot hands stand for?
<benji> gary_poster: that is synapse (sp?) which is the launcher I use (shhh, don't tell anyone I don't use that keyboard-unfriendly unity launcher)
<gary_poster> benji :-) ok secret is safe with me
<arosales> gary_poster, hello I may have missed this and if so I apologize, but did the charm auth config option land?
<gary_poster> arosales, yes, sent you an email last week.  It was in the dev charm then.  As of today, actually, it should be in the released charm.
<arosales> gary_poster, ah great to hear
<hatch> rick_h_: in your experience with widget children is it expected that the attributes aren't set until after render? Or is there just something bonkers with the Token ?
<arosales> gary_poster, sorry for missing the mail last week (filters failing me)
<gary_poster> arosales, np :-)
<abentley> orangesquad, benji, bac: I've updated Jenkins so that permission to land is based on membership in juju-jitsu.  Both Yellow and Orange are members, so this shouldn't be a problem, but let me know if it is.
<jcsackett> abentley: ack, thanks. :-)
<bac> abentley: great
<gary_poster> Makyo, first charm I deploy on comingsoon always has 0 units :-(
<Makyo> gary_poster, oh, hmm.  Been working in local, let me switch to sandbox.
<rick_h_> hatch: no idea. widgets are Y.Object so I'd expect the normal initialzier(cfg) setting ATTR as any other Y.Object
<hatch> rick_h_: intersting - because setters in Token are not called if it's not rendered
<hatch> so must be some wakoness with the Child thing
<gary_poster> Makyo, I bet I know the problem.  trying something.
<benji> I'll note something I heard from Kent (something I have heard from a few people): the outline of a big charm that is displayed over an empty canvas looks like the app is broken; people interpret it as a drop-shadow of an image that didn't load
<gary_poster> benji, please either send to luca and cc peeps, or I will :-) though I think that's going away in his plans already as part of the onboarding.
<benji> gary_poster: I'll send a message
<gary_poster> thanks benji
<gary_poster> Makyo, bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gary/juju-gui/fixGoSandboxWatcher/ has fixes which makes it work, but also two test failures, and the change to _prepareDelta in sandbox.js is not right.  At least one of the tests is wrong.
<Makyo> gary_poster, alright, will merge that with the style branch and see what I can do with it.
<gary_poster> Makyo, looking more but have to go soon
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> thank you
<rick_h_> hatch: http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/files/widget-parent_js_Widget-Parent.js.html#l453 it just calls new XXX on the child and returns it
<rick_h_> hatch: nothing strange in the parent there
<gary_poster> Makyo, fixed one test and pushed; looking at other
<rick_h_> hatch: setters aren't called on any Y.Object init I thought :/
<hatch> rick_h_: it would probably be in the childs init cycle not the parent
<hatch> rick_h_: Y.Base.create() you mean?
<hatch> and yes, attr setup is done before initializer is called
<rick_h_> hatch: the child is just an instance of a widget
<hatch> so Y.WIdgetChild is empty?
<rick_h_> http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/files/widget-child_js_Widget-Child.js.html#l9
<hatch> interesting, it's just a constructor
<rick_h_> it mixes some stuff in but doesn't touch init/construction really. Just adds a few attrs and helper methods
<rick_h_> hatch: but I thought setter wasn't called in normal Y.Object init. I know I"ve got a comment somewhere about 'better way to do this' because of that issue
<hatch> why do you keep saying Y.Object init?
<hatch> am I missing something
<hatch> ?
<rick_h_> hatch: see the store/charmworld.js and the initializer there 
<rick_h_> hatch: it seems you're complaining that a setter isn't called when a WidgetParent creates instances of WidgetChildren
<rick_h_> hatch: because your setter isn't called
<hatch> right...but what is a Y.Object?
<rick_h_> hatch: but that's never going to be true for YUI Objects as I ran into with store/charmworld.js
<hatch> where are you creating instances using Y.Object?
<rick_h_> Y.Object == my shorthand for a YUI Object with ATTRS/etc
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry, bad notation for that. 
<hatch> ok so Y.Base.create() :)
<gary_poster> Makyo, other test shows that either my change to normalize to "annotations" is correct, or it should be "annotation".  Thing to do there is verify with Go environment
<hatch> ok got it
<hatch> ok now I have to write up a quick bin
<hatch> I can't believe I've had this wrong the whole time haha
<rick_h_> hatch: so anyway, I think your issue is nothing to do with widgets at all much less parent/children, but YUI classes
<gary_poster> I don't know which but would not be surprised if "annotation" were correct (and so you'd need to revert those parts of my diff and change the sanbox to generate "annotation" not "annotations"
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> Makyo have to run now
<gary_poster> ttyl and thanks
<gary_poster> bye all
<Makyo> gary_poster, thanks, cheers.
<hatch> rick_h_: I'm just writing a bin right now to see if I've been wrong this whole time
<hatch> http://jsbin.com/AwaMUWI/1/
<hatch> ^ rick_h_
<rick_h_> hatch: looking
<hatch> I knew I wasn't going nuts
<hatch> I'll create one with a widget now
<hatch> just to see
<rick_h_> hatch: well I'd love to see why the charmworld.js one didn't work then :/
<hatch> http://jsbin.com/AwaMUWI/2/edit
<hatch> rick_h_: same with the widget.....now I'm confused
<rick_h_> hatch: sec testing
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, have to do family stuff so not sure. There's something there. 
<hatch> rick_h_: ok cool - well we should look into this to find out what's going on sometime in the future :)
<rick_h_> hatch: agreed
<Makyo> Going to walk dogs, back to this in a bit.
<bac> hey benji, hate to nag but your r409 of charmworld introduced a lot lint.  weird things you wouldn't expect like wrong python indentation levels.
<bac> benji: though i think some may be things reasonable people could  disagree with the linter
<benji> bac: we really need to get the linter into the landing process; either start using lbox or have "make propose" and "make land" targets 
<bac> benji: or the lander?
<benji> bac: I would say "and the lander"
<benji> the tighter the feedback loop the better
 * benji goes away.
<hatch> bcsaller: do you have some time today to run through the issue I'm having with promises?
<hatch> see if your technique, or a modification of it, can solve these issues
<bcsaller> hatch: sure
<bcsaller> hatch: want to talk now?
<hatch> sure
<hatch> calling
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<hatch> huwshimi: so were you able to get a direct flight for the next sprint?
<huwshimi> hatch: I always have a flight within Australia (no international flights from my local airport) and then limited flights direct to SFO, so ended up flying via LAX again.
<huwshimi> hatch: So, three flights :)
<hatch> haha, that middle one is still going to be a long one :D
<huwshimi> hatch: Yep, about 14 hours
<hatch> lol
<huwshimi> hatch: I think the same flight is 15 hours on the way back
<hatch> clearly they need faster planes
<hatch> fly to space....wait.....fly back down
<hatch> clearly the most efficient
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review on https://codereview.appspot.com/14591044/ plz
<huwshimi> hatch: Just wanted to check in with you and see if there's any more bundle work that needs my attention yet?
<hatch> well my branch lands the icons but I think that layout stuff was already done
<hatch> I'm working on the source tab now which I think should be able to keep the same styles as the charm one
<hatch> so....
<hatch> thats all I know of
<hatch> maybe you could do more markup/styling of the bundle data overlay thing
<hatch> (the white box when you click a charm in the bundle topology)
<hatch> it needs a icon in there
<hatch> an
<hatch> but that's pretty trivial I think?
<hatch> I'm not really sure how far down that rabbit hole you want to go :)
<huwshimi> hatch: OK, I'll take a look at that icon...
<hatch> you can see it in the two bundle mockups
<hatch> jujugui now I'm looking for a review on https://codereview.appspot.com/14591044/ and https://codereview.appspot.com/14595045/ thanks
<gary_poster> hatch trying to squeeze them in quickly...
<hatch> gary_poster: haha, just gettiner-dun
<gary_poster> awesome
<hatch> gary_poster: for the AM, which card/bug would you like me on next?
<gary_poster> hatch bundle visualization?
<gary_poster> caption box stuff we were talking about
<hatch> cool, assigned to myself and put it in starting
<gary_poster> cool thank you
<gary_poster> hatch, for charm icons, "conditional LGTM on filtering out the non-approved charms, per below."  trying qa now
<hatch> oh woops
<hatch> I should also add the ellipsis
<gary_poster> hatch, yes qa good if you add the ellipsis.  ellipsis should only be added if charms have been omitted (because we didn't show a non-approved charm, or because we had more charms than we could show (10 is max?)
<hatch> right, yep
#juju-gui 2013-10-10
<huwshimi> hatch: I don't think we have an asset for that ellipsis yet, so maybe you can crop it out of the mockup for now
<gary_poster> hatch, for the source view, "Nice tests.  LGTM with additional text I mention.  qa good.  Thank you!"
<gary_poster> huwshimi, I think I don't have any bundle tasks for you today.  Are you choosing one from your backlog?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: I'm just adding the icon to the bundle charm details panel and trying to get showing/hiding working and then I'll move to the backlog
<hatch> gary_poster: thanks :)
<hatch> huwshimi: damn why won't you guys let me use UNICODE!!!!!! … … … … …
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> huwshimi, sounds perfect.  thanks!  hatch, notice huwshimi is trying to do that part of what we talked about, but there's still other bits
<gary_poster> hatch, huwshimi, running away.  ttyl and thanks!
<hatch> enjoy!
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Have a good evening :)
<huwshimi> hatch: You can use unicode if you can make it look like the mockup :)
<hatch> lol
<hatch> deal!
<huwshimi> hatch: (hint, you won't be able to) :)
<hatch> ok I'm going to be taking over from where you leave off on that panel so don't forget to push your changes up :)
<hatch> haha
<huwshimi> hatch: Yep, nearly done here
<hatch> oh haha cool
<huwshimi> hatch: What does scene inside events mean "events: {      scene: {"?
<huwshimi> hatch: This is inside topology/bundle.js
<bcsaller> huwshimi: event bindings
<huwshimi> bcsaller: how does that differ to our usual bindings which just live inside 'events' without the scene?
<bcsaller> they are mapped to d3's event system
<bcsaller> part of the topology system, the docs on d3-components go over this, should be in the docs dir
<huwshimi> bcsaller: Ah I see
<huwshimi> I'll take a look, thanks
<huwshimi> bcsaller: So how do I get the event from a scene event?
<bcsaller> huwshimi: you mean in the handler?
<bcsaller> often you don't need to, 'this' is the DOM element and the 1st arg is the bound model that was triggered, but if you need the event d3.event should be correct
<huwshimi> bcsaller: yeah, I want to do a "[event].halt()"
<bcsaller> d3.event.halt() then 
<huwshimi> bcsaller: Forgive my ignorance, the d3 in that case is the first function parameter of the handler?
<bcsaller> d3 is a global
<bcsaller> d3.event is also global, js is single threaded so there can only be one event at a time
<huwshimi> bcsaller: Heh, yeah, I just figured that out :)
<huwshimi> bcsaller: Thanks for that, this is working now :)
<bcsaller> great
<huwshimi> hatch: That branch is now proposed, so once that lands you are good to go.
<bac> hi rick
<bac> rick_h_: i mean
<bac> rick_h_: when you're around could you review the changes that benji asked for in https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/update-branch/+merge/190229 .  he's marked it approved but i think the lander will want the new revision approved too.  on interesting change is adding 'lint' to 'make check'
<rick_h_> bac: looking
<rick_h_> bac: cool approved
<rick_h_> bac: the new landing from jenkins doesn't care about the new revs ime but cool to peek
<rick_h_> bac: marked approved and watching staging whee
<bac> thanks rick_h_.  i'll write a commit message and then it should go.
<rick_h_> oh oops, hah
<bac> done
<rick_h_> bac: hmm, CI isn't picking it up. Are you a member of juju-jitsu?
<rick_h_> looks like you are 
<rick_h_> abentley isn't around yet to ask about it. He was changing stuff with it the other day
<bac> rick_h_: do you have any insight into the lander?  or just been watching the MP?
<rick_h_> bac: I was watching jenkins
<rick_h_> bac: the way things are working now jenkins pulls the branch on its own
<rick_h_> bac: so since it's not loading it, I'm guessing it's due to recent changes. It was working for my branches earlier this week
<rick_h_> abentley should be around in the next hour to ask about it. 
<rick_h_> he'll probably want to test something :)
<bac> rick_h_: ok. abentley said it runs every minute so we'll just have to wait
<bac> for him to appear and enlighten us
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> gary_poster: around for one-one or bypass this week?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, sorry trying to wrap up
<rick_h_> gary_poster: np
<bac> hi abentley, when you have a chance could you look into why the lander is not picking up my branch, reviewed and approved at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/update-branch/+merge/190229 ?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok now :-P
<gary_poster> benji, will be late :-/
<benji> gary_poster: np
<abentley> bac: I will.  Thanks for pointing it out.
<bac> thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: added "Charm details link not working correctly" to urgent
<gary_poster> frankban, thank you
<abentley> bac: That issue turned out to be a config issue where a list was expected but a string was supplied.
<abentley> bac: The previous code was using "if x in y", so it didn't notice that y was a string, not a collection.
<adeuring> bac, benji, abentley: could one of you review this mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~adeuring/charmworld/use-charmtools-tarball/+merge/190361 ?
<benji> adeuring: I'll take a look.
<adeuring> thanks
<bac> abentley: so is the lander working on a queue of branches?  i see gary's is up now.
<abentley> bac: It's not an explicit queue, it just finds the first thing it can land and tries landing it.
<bac> abentley: oh, i see my MP is marked merged.  cool.
<bac> abentley: does the lander update the charmworld revno on staging automatically now?
<abentley> bac: yes.
<bac> oh, cool.  i was just about to do it manually.  hey is the process documented somewhere so i can quit bugging you with dumb questions?
<bac> abentley: ^^
<abentley> OTP
<abentley> benji: Your canary work is preventing download-cache from being updated, which means that adeuring's branch cannot land: http://162.213.35.27:8080/job/charmworld-autoland-lxc/28/console
<benji> :(
<abentley> bac: So, the first question wasn't dumb at all-- I had misconfigured the lander as part of the change I announced yesterday.  That's a one-time thing.
<gary_poster> benji do you need to address that or can we talk now?
<abentley> bac: What sort of documentation would be helpful?
<benji> gary_poster: I don't know.   abentley: do you want me to address that issue?
<abentley> benji: Could you please discuss it with adeuring, figure out a solution, and then one of you can implement it?
<benji> abentley: sure
<benji> gary_poster: I'll ping you when I'm available (or we can postpone)
<rick_h_> anthonydillon: sorry for the delay. If you get back around let me know and can walk you through it
<bac> gary_poster: our call is now.  or are you talking to benji first?
<abentley> benji: Thanks.
<gary_poster> benji, ack
<adeuring> benji: well, I'd like to land my last branch sooner or later ;) It's not a matter of minutes, of course
<gary_poster> bac, are you available now?
<bac> i am
<gary_poster> bac, let's do it
<benji> abentley: does the lander update a long-lived checkout or build a new one every time?
<abentley> benji: It updates a long-lived checkout.
<benji> :(
<benji> It would be better to do fresh checkouts every time (not just for issues like this, but it's better hygiene in general).
<abentley> benji: Makefiles wouldn't be necessary if we didn't use long-lived source trees.
 * benji ponders that assertion.
<abentley> benji: If you were always building from scratch, you wouldn't want a dependency system, you'd want a traditional script.
<benji> true, but no one ever *always* builds from scratch
<abentley> benji: So ideally, build-from-scratch and incrementally-update-and-build should both work.  We could test both.  I'm not convinced one is better than the other.
<benji> yep both should definately work; build-from-scratch must work, otherwise we just have software that only exists in a usable form on particular had disks scatered across the planet :)
<benji> from my perspective incrementally-update-and-build is a nicity that -- given the limitations of make -- can never be truely achieved
<abentley> benji: But incrementally-update is trickier, so I think that's the one worth testing.
<benji> I disagree.  From-scratch must work, so it must be tested.
<benji> (if it's not tested, it doesn't work, and all that)
<abentley> benji: I disagree.  We have a vcs, so we can incrementally build every revision starting with revno 1 if necessary, so build-from-scratch is no more necesary than incremental.
<benji> I've already stated my rebuttle to that argument, and I need to work on the issue at hand.
<abentley> benji: I don't see a rebuttal.  I just introduced a new argument.
<benji> I may have misunderstood.  We can talk about it once I've addressed the immediate issue.
<luca__> gary_poster: is there a url flag so we can see Bundles and Ice-cream?
<rick_h_> bac: http://staging.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/juju-gui/json looks good and complete!
<rick_h_> bac: so I think we'll call this case closed with your branch fix? 
<abentley> benji: I think the syntax on "then : bzr up download-cache" may be malformed.  I think the colon is preventing execution of the "bzr up".
<bac> cool rick_h_, OTP
<rick_h_> bac: k
<frankban> guihelp: I need 1 review + 1 QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/14439054 . Is anyone available? thanks!
<benji> abentley: hmm, I'll take a look at that
<hatch> frankban: I can
<frankban> hatch: thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, had a good conversation about quickstart with rick_h_ .  should share with you
<gary_poster> maybe after our daily call
<frankban> gary_poster: sounds good
<bac> rick_h_: just looked, yep it does look good.
<benji> abentley: I think you're right.
<abentley> benji: I know that colon is a do-nothing in some contexts.  e.g. ": echo foo" does not echo.
<adeuring> benji: , abentley: yes, that seems to be the problem. I'll remove the ':' in my branch.
<benji> yeah, it is for evaluating expressions for their side-effects
<benji> that's how I'll make my millions: an easy way to test make files
<benji> so... this works in dev because pip actually downloads the file from the Internet; we should disable that so dev matches the IC/prod enviroment 
<benji> gary_poster: ok, I'm ready for a call whenever
<gary_poster> thanks benji.  arranged it in calendar
<benji> k
<benji> I retract that.  pip didn't download from the internet.
<hatch> frankban: still spinning up core to qa - will hopefully have it all tested in 20minss
<frankban> hatch: cool
<hatch> ORDER PLACED: Oct. 1 2013     DELIVERY ESTIMATE: Friday Oct. 25 2013 - Friday Nov. 1 2013 by 8:00pm
<hatch> NOOOOOOO amazon why do you hate me so
<rick_h_> hatch: lol
<rick_h_> hatch: gotta go prime baby
<hatch> haha I'm guessing the book isn't in stock
<hatch> that's even slow for their usual Canadian dogsled delivery team
<hatch> I was thinking of going prime, but I can't remember the last time I paid for shipping
<adeuring> abentley: my branch failed again. Do I understand the report right that lint errors are considered bad too? 
<rick_h_> adeuring: that was a recent change bac included
<hatch> frankban: I'm hoping it's still switching to your branch - but it's been rejecting my connections for a while now
<rick_h_> adeuring: make check now checks lint as well 
<hatch> and of course
<hatch> there it goes
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: it takes a while
<rick_h_> hatch: I ran into that yesterday with Makyo's branch
<adeuring> rick_h_: thanks. I was just not sure if missed something
<rick_h_> adeuring: naw, we're shifting the sand beneath your feet :)
<adeuring> ;)
<abentley> adeuring: That's how it looks.  I'm just running a make target.
<bac> adeuring: yes, that just landed.  i should've announced it but it came out of a discussion we had yesterday, after your EOD
<abentley> adeuring: I'm just running "make check".  Whatever's in that target will run.
<frankban> hatch: on ec2 "juju debug-log" can help. if you are using the local provider, then you can just "tailf ~/.juju/local/log/unit-juju-gui-0.log"
<hatch> ahh I should do that from now on
<hatch> yeah using local provider
<hatch> done
<hatch> sorry forgot to type LGTM ;)
<frankban> :-)
<hatch> hmm the card I was working on is gone
<hatch> ohh huw stole it
<bac> there is a new fitbit out that allows you to check the time of day, right on your wrist!  revolutionary!
<hatch> bac: HAHA I was JUST thinkign the same thing
<hatch> lol
<bac> i sure hope they patent that wrist-mounted time display
<hatch> I think it would clash with my watches
<abentley> hatch: How many watches do you wear at a time?
<hatch> one - but none are digital or silicone :)
<abentley> rick_h_: You said bootstrap-dropdown isn't working.  I remember the tools dropdown working.  How long has it not been working?
<rick_h_> abentley: oh, I just know we had JS that was never wired up. I didn't realize that it was working tbh
 * rick_h_ shrinks my window really small
<frankban> gary_poster: should I add a card in urgent to remember us to make a new charm release after we release the GUI?
<gary_poster> frankban, yes thank you
<rick_h_> abentley: no idea. If it's meant to work then I'll try to track history on it and see why it's 404'ing then. 
<abentley> rick_h_: Not very important functionality, and if it's been disabled for a while, no rush to restore it.
<rick_h_> abentley: I think this was work when huw moved the ui to be with ubuntu style guidelines
<rick_h_> abentley: all of bootstrap is removed so removing the file. 
<bac> bcsaller: i see export is now using blob urls.  did that just happen?  sadly safari cannot handle them.
<rick_h_> bac: or benji got a sec for a tiny review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/jc-bundle/+merge/190396
<bac> rick_h_: yes
<rick_h_> ty
<hatch> gary_poster: is where huw left the bundle topology details popup where we want to leave it for now?
<gary_poster> hatch, hey.  yeah, meant to highlight that to you.  I think we could add next/prev, but lower priority. later
<hatch> ok cool - so I'll do the charms panel now?
<bcsaller> bac: I believe that has been there for some time. There are very few options for generating downloadable files in the browser. When did safari make the supported list?
<bac> bcsaller: it hasn't but there have been discussions.
<bac> bcsaller: it was more of a sad-face comment than something than a bug.
<rick_h_> bac: bcsaller there was a thread about supporting it recently though I don't think it made the official list
<rick_h_> safari that is
<bcsaller> bac: with the server doing exports now we can generate a url there and get more support, but with fakebackend and so on I think the blob stuff is still a good option
<rick_h_> hatch: those icons in the bundle looking purdy
<hatch> rick_h_: I know right? For the amount of crap I give you about the tokens it was sure easy to implement :P
<hatch> but don't tell rick_h_ I said that
<hatch> it'll go to his head
<rick_h_> hatch: :) yea hopefully you're finding that once you get past learning the 'rules' the browser stuff isn't as horrible as it seems
<rick_h_> hatch: if not then shush no one asked you anyway :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> did you get a chance to look into that attribute issue last night?
<bac> rick_h_: done
<hatch> I didn't :/
<rick_h_> hatch: no, I was busy trying to implement chrome 'add to homescreen' to my own app. :P
<rick_h_> bac: ty much kind sir!
<hatch> rick_h_: hah - hard to do?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, it just hates me and won't give me the pretty icon on the home screen I wanted
<rick_h_> hatch: and then started redoing the chrome extension without any framework bits
<hatch> ahh cool cool
<rick_h_> so no, I didn't play with the ATTR setter thing at all. off time and all that :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> those triangles still look weird to me
<rick_h_> hatch: +1 
<hatch> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/precise/juju-gui-77/#bws-related-charms
<hatch> on the details page they even look worse
<hatch> they looked good in the mockups
<hatch> I don't know why not here
<rick_h_> hatch: can you find the mockups? I was looking trying to find some wireframe to see what we're missing but all the wireframe/visuals i can find in google docs have the *
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h_> hatch: because I'm kind of with you. I've never been a big fan but I don't remember it looking this 'off'
<hatch> rick_h_: https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B7XG_QBXNwY1NEtGaHJYZGM4enM the button states png
<hatch> I think it's because on the bundle token it had more 'stuff' to fill in the whitespace
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, and not really in context for things like the related charms/etc
<rick_h_> many things look ok in isolation, but in context...
<rick_h_> hatch: the background colors of the tokens isn't right either. 
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10!
<rick_h_> hatch: oh nvm
<gary_poster> hah!
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: we don't have the hover color change
<Makyo> Darn :)
<rick_h_> Weekly Numbers: Makyo - 3; gary_poster - 1
<gary_poster> my shining moment
<rick_h_> :P
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hey benji, did you have the call with mark b?  did he get back to us?  I've been a bit swamped
<benji> gary_poster: he never got back to us (that I saw)
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> too bad
<gary_poster> hey jujugui, somebody give the second review of bcsaller's https://codereview.appspot.com/14485046/ so he can land it!
<hatch> on it
<gary_poster> thanks hatch
<gary_poster> Makyo, that branch should replace some but not all of my branch that I shared with you yesterday evening .  We can talk about details later if you want
<hatch> gary_poster: to QA just drag the deployer file?
<Makyo> gary_poster, alright, just going through the annotations stuff now.  It is annotation, but I need to make sure which ones need changing.
<gary_poster> cool thanks Makyo 
<gary_poster> hatch, I think verifying that export has x-y annotations again is the core qa element.  bcsaller, am I right?
<gary_poster> hatch, drag deployer file might not yet work still until we have my change--or at least my change makes it more reliable
<bcsaller> gary_poster: actually its a little trickier than that for a reason that caught me, the gui-x/y didn't make it back to the client models before, but even once it started working I couldn't tell at first because we delete them as soon as we apply them in the draw code
<hatch> yeah it fails
<bcsaller> I spent a while on that in the "this should be working stage"
<hatch> can't dd the wp-deployer.yaml
<bcsaller> that worked for me last night, testing
<bcsaller> and the tests import that all the time
<hatch> Object {err: "[object Object]", DeploymentId: undefined}
<hatch> ohh
<gary_poster> the way we handle next in the go sandbox is broken without my branch <shrug>
<hatch> manage.jujucharms.com doesn't have mysql-26 or wordpress-15
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> hatch try benji's
<gary_poster> might work
<gary_poster> but gui will always miss the first delta returned to it until my branch lands
<bac> rick_h_: i just put both of our faces on the release card.  first one to it tomorrow wins.
<rick_h_> bac: cool, see you at noon :P
<bac> :)
<bcsaller> hatch: the dnd import has issues with the charmworldv3 flag, works without, seeing if there is a simple resolution
<hatch> cool thanks - yeah that should probably be fixed heh
<bcsaller> hatch: it appears to be an issue with not having backfilled charms in api3, if I set the revision in the import to current it works fine, but it gets 'no such charm' for older version in the bundle
<hatch> ohhh ok cool
<hatch> I'll qa without the flag
<rick_h_> bcsaller: yep, benji is working on that so hopefully made better soon
<hatch> bcsaller: so I drag it to the canvas, it lays out in a certain 'layout' then it snaps to a different layout on the next delta
<hatch> bcsaller: so I add 3 services, relate them, lay them out, export, refresh, import - layout is different
<hatch> does that mean that QA is no good?
<bcsaller> hatch: There is an issue with export, its using the client db, and we delete the position annotations, when we apply them. It should either use an env call to get its YAML or we can't delete env. Either of those are non-trivial changes
<hatch> ok so as long as the export file has the annotations we are good?
<bcsaller> hatch: yes, but it won't the way its setup now. 
<bcsaller> the server and the client both get the annotation
<bcsaller> thats what this branch fixed
<bcsaller> but then the client deletes the position
<bcsaller> so more changes are required
<hatch> oh ok so there is no way to qa this
<hatch> because the export doesn't contain the xy annotations
<bcsaller> the export should have position, that isn't what I was verifying before
<hatch> hmm
<bcsaller> maybe that should be another branch, but I could do it here
<hatch> yeah it's definitely not in there
<bcsaller> yes, are you reading what I'm saying? does it not make sense? :)
<rick_h_> hatch: lol anthonydillon got bit by double dispatch. "Yep, we know about that one" :)
<hatch> lol
<bcsaller> itit gets set on the client, applied and then removed by the client
<bcsaller> and then we use the client db for the export
<bcsaller> which no longer has it
<anthonydillon> rick_h_, Good to know :)
<hatch> ok then because you just said it should have it haha
<hatch> so I was confused
<bcsaller> it does have it, but then it removes it when used. so it has it only till it draws it in the right position
<hatch> no the file does not have the xy positions
<bcsaller> ahh, right
<hatch> which makes sense from what you're saying
<hatch> I think we were just talkign around eachother haha
<bcsaller> yeah, the wire protocol was broken before
<bcsaller> hatch: so this is a real fix and I'd like to land it. The solution to the other problem should be another branch. Ideally that would be the server doing the export but that really means core support. Because we don't have that I need to look at a) not deleting the position on application (which might be a big change) or b) polling the position on client generated export (which is best but another branch)
<bcsaller> I guess that means the export deployer call can take an optional topology to ask for position info during the export
<hatch> it's lgtm'd
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> well we really need a way to export the xy's - without it they won't be able to make layouts for the bundles
<hatch> I guess I don't understand where we are deleting the annotations on export
<bcsaller> hatch: not on export, on draw
<hatch> but they aren't in the export either
<bcsaller> how could they be, they were deleted from the model on draw ^^
<hatch> so we delete them from the model, waiting for the delta to re-populate?
<bcsaller> I can explain it in a hangout if you'd like
<hatch> yeah I think that's best haha
<bcsaller> too much typing
<bcsaller> :)
<hatch> allll cleared up!
<gary_poster> bcsaller, (b) is very high priority then, yeah?  Because exporting x/y is very important
<gary_poster> sounds pretty easy?
<bcsaller> gary_poster: it is, and its my next task, should be about an hour
<gary_poster> mm, no, middlin
<gary_poster> ok awesome
<hatch> hmm the inspector no longer shows the unit count on comingsoon
<hatch> could someone else confirm this for me?
<hatch> deploy a service with 10 units, the inspector after deploy will show 0/0
<rick_h_> shows 0 until I set 10 then it updates to 10 running
<rick_h_> now I can't change it :/
<rick_h_> the units field got disabled?
<rick_h_> so after you set the number of units, the field gets disabled
<rick_h_> hatch: only doing it on the first one deployed to me
<rick_h_> hatch: once I close it and deploy a new service the count works and doesn't show 0
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm qa'ing on juju trunk and not seeing it, but ther'es already a charm in the env (the gui charm)
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> this is a critical bug
<hatch> Makyo: before release we need to fix ^
<hatch> oh wait
<hatch> is comingsoon running an old version?
<rick_h_> no idea
<hatch> nope
<hatch> frankban: your branch landed right?
<frankban> hatch: yes
<hatch> the handle for the side bar is under the charm details on comingsoon
<rick_h_> hatch: the minimize tab?
<hatch> I wonder if comingsoon needs a 'make clean-all && make'
<hatch> yeah
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, ther's a bug for that
<rick_h_> hatch: filed that one the other day
<hatch> frankban fixed it
<hatch> rick_h_: do you know how to log into comingsoon and re-make it?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, bac and gary_poster have access
<bac> hatch: what's up?
<hatch> can you clean-all and make comingsoon ?
<bac> hatch: sure
<hatch> it doesn't appear to be running the latest code
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1234321
<_mup_> Bug #1234321: the minimize tab should have a higher z-index than the inspector charm details <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234321>
<rick_h_> hatch: that's not what he did, is this what you mean?
<hatch> rick_h_: yes - frankban fixed that in his last branch
<rick_h_> hatch: oh, didn't realize that. 
<frankban> rick_h_: ah, didn't know there was a bug
<rick_h_> frankban: all good, updating now. Thanks for the fix!
<hatch> yeah comingsoon is very broken compared to local trunk
<hatch> but it does disable the unit scale still
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I'm filing that bug as my QA bug :)
<hatch> haha deal!
<hatch> make a critical card too plz
<hatch> we can't release with that
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch: noooooo https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1236427
<_mup_> Bug #1236427: Scale up input stops working after units are added/removed <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236427>
<rick_h_> frankban: beat me to it
<hatch> lol
<frankban> :-)
<rick_h_> hatch: card added though
<gary_poster> benji, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/55ecf5ce6f3c3ad26992f6b8bb2db173e572ffb6 if you can
<benji> gary_poster: coming
<bac> jujugui: reminder, monday is a US holiday:  http://theoatmeal.com/comics/columbus_day
<hatch> bac: lol that comic was funny
<gary_poster> lol thanks bac
<hatch> I don't know how much of that is true but if it is that's funny
<hatch> bac: so which holiday are you going to enjoy? :)
<bac> hatch: dunno, i may work and take off the friday after thanksgiving.  haven't decided.
<hatch> our thanksgiving is monday
<benji> gary_poster: laptop battery died; back in a second
<gary_poster> ok benji
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: I've updated the blueprint with the response stuff, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/charm-tools/+spec/charm-bundle-support
<rick_h_> Makyo: do we have a bug about the canvas jumping on your while pending units are coming up?
<hatch> bcsaller: kickin around? I have a databinding question
<bcsaller> hatch: yeah
<hatch> quick hangout?
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: cool, I'd rather keep thigns lower case and spelled out so will do error, warning, information
<Makyo> rick_h_, only new services; it should center new services.
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: fine by me
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: ah ok, so I' deployed a secnod service, it went into pending. I moved the canvas over to see everything, and then it jumped back to center the new one coming up still
<rick_h_> errr Makyo ^^
<rick_h_> Makyo: rinse/repeat
<rick_h_> Makyo: then, once it's up and running, it seems to stop trying to force center
<Makyo> rick_h_, okay.  File a bug please..
<rick_h_> Makyo: will do.
<rick_h_> Makyo: marking high but really not sure if it's really low. Low seems to be where things would go to die sometimes
<Makyo> rick_h_, High is fine.  If it comes up I can retriage.  Still trying to sort diffs.
<bac> hatch: i forgot to ask, did the 'make clean' on comingsoon clear up the problems you were seeing?
<hatch> checking
<rick_h_> bac: yep, change dto 610
<bac> great
<hatch> bac: yep that's working now - still have the unit issue
<hatch> but tha'ts a separate bug
<hatch> thanks
<bac> np
<hatch> wonder why it didn't rebuild the css
<rick_h_> hatch: did you file that then? I did not as I could not dupe that in my juju-core-lxc env I'm qa'ing in
<hatch> oh I thought it already was
<hatch> ok will file
<rick_h_> hatch: wait, what unit bug?
 * rick_h_ thinks hatch and him are crossing wires
<hatch> comingsoon > deploy mysql > inspector will show 0/0 for units
<rick_h_> hatch: ok yea is that an existing bug then? I wasn't aware of it. 
<rick_h_> hatch: can you dbl check/file?
<hatch> if you enter a value other than 1 in the ghost it will change to that number after the next delta
<hatch> if it's still1 then it'll be 0
<hatch> yep I'll file/card it
<gary_poster> hatch, rick_h_ , sorry, known bug, I gave fix to Makyo
<rick_h_> man this upgrade service thing is killing me
<Makyo> hatch, rick_h_ gary_poster already has a diff I'm trying to get in there.
<hatch> ohh ok cool
<rick_h_> Makyo: ah ok cool
 * hatch closes bug window
 * rick_h_ didn't catch that was the diff in question
<hatch> gary_poster: Makyo does this also fix the disabled unit input bug?
<Makyo> My bad.
<gary_poster> hatch no
<gary_poster> hey guys I need to take off.  thanks all, and I'll see some of you with Huw.
<hatch> alright I'll leave that one there
<hatch> cya
<rick_h_> Makyo: heads up, sent some more feedback to luca/-peeps on the upgrade. Let me know if any of that is nuts or doesn't make sense. 
<Makyo> rick_h_, ah, yeah.  I don't think it'd be too hard to have a [current revision] for whichever version or whatever.
<Makyo> Another time, though
<bac> hi rick_h_, in charmworld it looks like you made a change recently about how icons are served up.  do you have a sec to talk about it?
<hatch> bcsaller: is this waht you had in mind? https://gist.github.com/hatched/55964a4dfae5de925e27
<hatch> bcsaller: I ask because I now get the reported error whenever trying to open anything into that slot again
<bac> benji, gary_poster: we currently are using the default icon for all bundles.  is that a temporary thing?
<benji> yeah, I would think so
<bac> benji: as is, if the bundle has an icon we substitute the default.  if it has no icon then it gets nothing, rather than the default.
<benji> heh, that's probably not what was intended
<hatch> lunching
<bac> benji: would you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/bundle-icon-path/+merge/190470
<benji> bac: sure
<Makyo> jujugui Current status, two bugs in sandbox: when deploying a service, you get 1 of [0] units when the inspector opens the first time, opens to 1 of [1] units each time after.  Also the field disabled after changing unit count.  Any others?
<Makyo> (trying these in lxc next)
<benji> bac: the branch looks good; I saw a couple of very small things
<bac> benji: great, thanks
<bcsaller> hatch: I think the diff looks good, what error are you seeing?
<bac> hey benji would you re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/bundle-icon-path/+merge/190470 ?  it was stated early that the new lander didn't care about new revisions but it very much does.
<hatch> bcsaller: just got back from lunch sorry
<bac> s/early/earlier today/
<hatch> so I fixed the issue I had mentioned - but the original issue still remains, so I'm going to be tracking on that now
<hatch> it appears that for some reason the viewlet in updateDOM is the unitDetails viewlet and not the charmDetails one
<hatch> so going to have to track that one back
<hatch> I know that diff is working because the bindings length now goes up when you open the panel and then returns back to the original when closed
<gary_poster> Makyo, sounds good.  you mean you have those two fixed?  If so, do you want to go ahead and get those landed?  I can try to get them through for you if that helps.
<bcsaller> hatch: don't all the viewlets still update? You'd see them all
<hatch> the unitDetails viewlet is closed
<hatch> but for some reason updateDOM is being called on it
<hatch> when I try and open the charmDetails viewlet
<Makyo> gary_poster, those are left.  Checking more on a real env
<bcsaller> hatch: close is different than a hidden tab how? cause those are kept up to date too
<gary_poster> Makyo, I think hatch fixed your #2?
<gary_poster> "the field disabled after changing unit count"
<Makyo> Oh?  Maybe I'm a little out of date, then.
<hatch> bcsaller: the left tabs we remove the content from the DOM
<hatch> at least that's what the code shows
<gary_poster> Makyo, could be completely confused.  wait to see if hatch confirms/denies
<hatch> sorry reading the backlog
<gary_poster> bug 1236427
<_mup_> Bug #1236427: Scale up input stops working after units are added/removed <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236427>
<hatch> that one still exists
<hatch> I am working on the charm details one
<hatch> I don't know if there is a bug for mine - it's not on the card
<Makyo> That one as well.  Had assumed it was a misbound event was all :(
<benji> bac: I think you just need to re-mark it as approved (at the top)
<hatch> Makyo: gary_poster on comingsoon when I deploy using the default settings there are never any units in the inspector it's always 0/0
<benji> (I've had the same issue)
<bac> benji: no, i think it needs a vot
<bac> vote
<benji> :(
<hatch> Makyo: it's a databinding issue - so far I've found one bug and resolved it but tracking down another
<Makyo> hatch, Have that fixed locally as we mentioned with gary_poster's changes.
<hatch> oh ok cool
<hatch> then it's just the scale up input bug
<Makyo> hatch, and yours, correct?  Just those two?
<benji> bac: will you try?  I'd like to know for sure.
<hatch> yes, and I have no ETA on mine, sorry
<Makyo> okay
<bac> benji: that is what i did previously.  after your approval i made my changes, pushed them, and marked the MP approved.
<benji> bac: done
<bac> thanks
<hatch> Makyo: as a status update (sometimes a good break helps break through the problem) I have solved the original issue now, another issue, and now exposed another so hopefully nearing the end
<Makyo> hatch, alright.  I'm running into issues with coordinates and centering in a real env., will keep posted.
<hatch> sweet fixed
<hatch> three bug fixes all within the same 'patch' haha
<hatch> I better comment this else noone will know what's going on
<Makyo> Oh, good, it affects dragging services now too.  Augh.  I am really tired of solving this same thing over and over again.
<Makyo> </scarcasm?
<Makyo> >
<hatch> I think you put your close tag in the wrong spot
<hatch> ;)
<hatch> bcsaller: I still have to write a test for this - but would like it if you could take a peek https://codereview.appspot.com/14489044/  just to make sure it's done in the proper spot
 * bcsaller peeks
<bcsaller> hatch: notes sent
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> bcsaller: re your comment on the loop - I need to loop through this model and compare with the key because it appears that there are bindings which match the model id which are associated to other areas
<hatch> this could be another bug?
<hatch> I can investigate further if you like
<bcsaller> hatch: it sounds like we're conflating what that method should do in that case
<hatch> I could split this loop out
<hatch> but it's a nice place to put it because every time this method is called it should do this loop
<hatch> but it could be broken out into a private utility like method
<bcsaller> sounds like we want unbindModel and unbindViewlet that can filter the list either way
<bcsaller> this is unbind model
<hatch> agreed, but that's probably more work than I want to do atm
<bcsaller> and engine.unbind is for all
<hatch> since this is blocking release
<bcsaller> well, its just the one new method that unbinds by viewlet name I think
<bcsaller> I'm not sure about the semantics of needing to loop the keys when the only argument is a model, maybe an optional viewlet arg as well?
<hatch> that sounds like an idea - so you want the viewlet.remove() method to call the original 2 then another to remove the bindings via the viewlet name?
<bcsaller> I think that is what we're actually after, no?
<hatch> yeah that makes sense
<hatch> so in this case it would be the viewlet, I'm not sure when model would be required
<hatch> or when it would be called for that matter
<hatch> well actually unbind doesn't remove anything from the _bindings list
<hatch> so in there would be unbindModel
<Makyo> No luck on this positioning thing, gonna walk the dogs and see if that helps.
<bcsaller> Makyo: I'm also looking at the position issues, happy to sync up when you get back
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning
<hatch> Makyo: so is it looking like release will not be until tomorrow?
<Makyo> hatch, correct. The locked fields and dragging causing service jumps (same issue as rick_h_'s centering bug, I think) have been show stoppers in the past, not comfortable with them today.
<hatch> alright no problem
<hatch> I'm about to land my fix so that won't be holding you up
<hatch> I just have to figure out a good way to test it
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> bcsaller, still around? Zonked, but willing to chat.
<Makyo> FWIW I'm running into the delayed annotations thing, where if I try to drag, the service jumps to the old position, but still moves with my cursor, however many pixels away.  Ditto centering: centers on old position.
<bcsaller> Makyo: I'm seeing that as well 
<gary_poster> jujugui (hi huwshimi!) call in 1 or 2 for those who want to attend
<bcsaller> Makyo: I was trying to flow diagram all the places we manipulate x/y and see if I could simplify it 
<Makyo> bcsaller, yeah, I think that's a good idea.  There's x/y attrs on services, x/y props on service_boxes, and gui-x/y annotations.  A little too organic to keep up with.
#juju-gui 2013-10-11
<gary_poster> Makyo, hey.  It might be reasonable to try to land the fixes you have now.  That will make it easier for us all to know where we stand, and keep us from discovering and/or solving the same bugs repeatedly.  If you'd like me to help with that, send me a branch and I'll tackle it tomorrow morning.
 * gary_poster steps away
<Makyo> gary_poster, Will do, they're a minimal mix of what you had and trunk, now that bcsaller landed.  Little else I tried worked.  Will keep poking at locations, but push first.
<gary_poster> cool thanks Makyo
<rick_h_> <3 my job. Working from the campground tomorrow. Had to run out at the last minute tonight when I called and they said "We've got 8 spots left" and only had 3 to pick from when I got here. 
<bac> morning ranger rick_h_, you around?
<rick_h_> bac: around
<bac> hi rick_h_, get the good camp spot?
<rick_h_> adeuring: did your branch land?
<rick_h_> bac: meh, right by the zone entrance so lots of traffic and dust, but the wife is exstatic as it's 'boo bash' weekend with trick or treating and such
<bac> rick_h_: i've taken the card for updating manage.jujucharms.com to r416, which includes my icon fix.
<rick_h_> bac: ok, I wanted to check on adeuring's branch. There was talk in a call of something that broke something and might need to be fixed? 
<bac> rick_h_: sounds vaguely familiar.
 * rick_h_ is checking changelog 
<bac> rick_h_: i also saw one spurious test failure in trunk locally.  looking at that.
<rick_h_> bac: ok cool, looks like adeuring's branch landed and was related to an issue we ran into setting up the new charmworld instance
<rick_h_> bac: so r416 looks peachy to me
<bac> +1
<rick_h_> thanks for taking the upgrade
<rick_h_> bac: did you check with gary_poster on the icon fix? I was told that bundles will not support icons right now and we'll not show them. 
<bac> rick_h_: it is showing the default icon. before the path was broken and showing a broken link in charmworld
<rick_h_> bac: the gui will never show them, even for promulgated. I guess showing on charmworld could be different. 
<bac> rick_h_: now it correctly shows the default icon for all bundles
<rick_h_> bac: oh showing bundle.png?
<rick_h_> ah, gotcha
<bac> rick_h_: default.svg or whatever
<rick_h_> it's calling /file/icon.svg which will show bundle.svg so ok cool All good
<rick_h_> bac: gotcha, thanks for the clarification. 
<bac> np
<frankban> guihelp: could anyone please review https://codereview.appspot.com/14531051 ? It's just a documentation branch.
<rick_h_> frankban: sure thing
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks!
<rick_h_> gah, that's just a few steps. 
<bac> geez frankban, i'm exhausted just glancing at those steps.  you need to end with 'have a beer, cigarrette, or mountain dew'
<frankban> heh... I agree. Otherwise we can add "drink a glass of wine each time you type `bzr`" at the beginning...
<rick_h_> missed the step "move card from monday to done done now that it's friday"
<frankban> it must be friday, that's taken from granted
<rick_h_> oh right!
<frankban> thanks rick_h_ 
<gary_poster> :-P :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: morning! I am inclined to move my card in landing to done after reading Kent's email. Do you agree?
<gary_poster> frankban, agree, thank you.  I was going to ask benji if he had experience in mimicking firewalls for us to explore the bug he filed.  That seems like a benji sort of thing to know. :-)
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> the bug Kent filed, I mean
<frankban> cool
<benji> well...
<benji> I was thinking that it wouldn't be too hard to set up iptables to give us the effect we're looking for.
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  Maybe something to explore end of next week if we have time.  Would be cool to have that documented so we all can set it up and tear it down.  Meanwhile, Kent didn't give the info I was asking for in the bug report, probably because he doesn't know the JS tools.  If I have time I might try to hangout with him and look at the JS console.  I wouldn't be surprised if this is a "duh" moment once we see the
<gary_poster>  console.
<benji> sounds good
<frankban> gary_poster: re your quickstart email, it's all good, and I created the cards. Unfortunately I don't have an better story for the password, and I guess we don't want the password to be set on the charm. A not-so-good idea could be pre-filling the form once the page is opened... meh. I am not sure about tornado for the CLI. If the story is "the user waits for something to happen, and there is only one thing that can happen at the tim
<frankban> e" I guess we can block and still have gradual feedback. But surely I am missing something, and I'd also be happy to be proved wrong.
<adeuring> benji, bac, abentley: could one of you have a look at this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~adeuring/charmworld/bump-charmtools-version/+merge/190648 ?
<bac> adeuring: sure
<adeuring> thanks!
<gary_poster> frankban, cards: thank you!  look good on first scan, and I'll look closer in a few minutes.  password: yeah.  If we could prefill the form locally somehow...sending  stuff on the query string is the only approach that the python webbrowser module supports & would technically be safe IIRC because we are using https, but it seems a bit ugly.  Thinking about it some more, there probably is some kind of SSO-like token 
<gary_poster> story available.  Example: quickstart generates a one time pair of openssh keys.  It sends the private key to the gui server over https API call and the gui server agrees to remember it for 1 minute only.  We encrypt the admin secret with public key and then that is included in query string, and the browser logs in with that value.  gui charm decrypts password with private key, authenticates against juju, and we're 
<gary_poster> off.  There's probably a simpler version of that, but that would work, I think.  WDYT? tornado: ok, I trust your hunch.  If we can move faster without it and still have a good experience, then cool, I'll trust your hunch.  I just thought it would be nice to be able to show progress.
<gary_poster> gui could be responsible for generating the public/private key, actually, and then it would send the public key back.  That would be less weird
<gary_poster> quickstart to gui: Please generate a onetime public key for me
<gary_poster> gui to quickstart: ok, here you go.  I will remember it for one minute
<gary_poster> quickstart to browser: here, I encrypted the admin secret with the public key.
<gary_poster> browser to gui charm: hey , here's the encrypted key
<bac> hey benji do you have a second to talk about bug 1234780
<_mup_> Bug #1234780: Dict has no attribute series <bundles> <charmworld:In Progress by bac> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234780>
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> i'll start a hangout
<gary_poster> This is arguably super paranoid.  https really should be sufficient.  This way the URLs are a a poor attack vector, at least, though.
<gary_poster> <shrug>
<bac> benji: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/98f14bc332fe7144160604ebfa68d0ee12c35566?hl=en
<rick_h_> bac: with that bug, as far as ingest is concerned, it's only optional if we can find the charm without it
<frankban> gary_poster: that's interesting! I was only thinking about some sort of selenium-like "i'll put your password in the form ad then click login for you", but your story is definitely better :-) re tornado: I am still not sure, I guess we can start with tornado and then quickly step back if we realize it's giving as nothing but "yields"
<rick_h_> bac: it's kind of related to what I'm tring to do to add proof checks for finding the charm and using series is one way to do that
<rick_h_> bac: in case it relates to anything
<frankban> s/giving as/giving us
<gary_poster> frankban, tornado: ok cool.  Or should we start with the simplest story, without tornado, and only add it if we start to feel pain?  simple is good.
<rick_h_> bac benji when you get done, I've pulled trunk and can no longer run things as it can't find the python charmtools module. I've installed the package, but not seeing where there's a python lib for it?
<benji> rick_h_: we moved charmtools into the included dependencies, so the system charmtools isn't used any more
<benji> we had an issue yesterday with the packaged dependencies being updated, but I thought that was fixed
<rick_h_> benji: into the download-cache?
<rick_h_> benji: ok, got it. For some reason my bzr up didn't up I guess
<frankban> gary_poster: heh, ok, I'll wait and think about it. the weekend is there for this kind of implementation details illuminations ;-)
<gary_poster> frankban, lol ok
<benji> ri
<gary_poster> back in a few
<benji> rick_h_: did you run make after updating?  That should have updated the download cache.
<rick_h_> oh, I was running make sysdeps vs make deps and it didn't get updated since I was looking in the wrong place. 
<rick_h_> benji: so we can remove the charm-tools from the sysdeps line now then?
<benji> rick_h_: yep
<rick_h_> benji: no, I looked for charm-tools in the makefile and foud it in sysdeps and so ran sysdeps manually
<benji> also, just "make" will be all you should need now (other than if you need sysdeps)
<rick_h_> benji: right, since it was listed I thought I was missing something from sysdeps
<benji> yep
 * frankban biab
<bac> adeuring: your branch looks good.  i'm just running tests now.
<adeuring> bac: thanks!
<hatch> yay I could finally connect
<bac> benji, rick_h_, adeuring: could one of you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/bug-1234780/+merge/190676
<benji> bac: I'll take a look.
<rick_h_> benji: got a sec to chat after that?
<benji> rick_h_: sure
<benji> rick_h_: I'm available.
<rick_h_> benji: k, your webrtc link then?
<benji> rick_h_: sure (benjiyork.com/chat)
<rick_h_> benji: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1039/ 
<gary_poster> Makyo, proposing my change now
<Makyo> gary_poster, okay, cool
<gary_poster> jujugui, looking for 1 review and qa of small branch: https://codereview.appspot.com/14548050
<Makyo> On it.
<Makyo> gary_poster, LGTM (been QAing w/ this change this morning, go for it)
<benji> there's a bit of an antipattern going on in charmworld: several places pass around dictionaries (charm info mostly) and different callees assume different things are in the dict.  It makes understanding the code harder than it would be if we passed the individual bits of data each function needed.
<rick_h_> benji: yea, so that came to be an issue from the whole mongodb flexible document thing. The answer to some of that was supposed to be "Charm(dict)" and then we had a more stable 'model' to use
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<Makyo> \o/
<rick_h_> Makyo: 4, gary_poster 1 - this weeks "closest to his meeting reminder and keyboard" winner is Makyo!
<rick_h_> benji: it's why we've got all the Charm(charm) calls around if I recall correctly
<Makyo> I'll have you know I heard my phone buzz while I was making coffee and ran over to ping.
<benji> rick_h_: the model helps quite a bit; unfortunately for the thing I'm doing we don't have all the charm data, just bits and pieces
<rick_h_> benji: heh yea I was just typing "though in principal I'm with you on ...provide data required" kind of thing. 
<benji> yep
<rick_h_> benji: though I'm not looking where you're looking so kind of not 100% sure
<rick_h_> e.g. if the method name is "do_some_for_charm" then a charm model seems legit
<rick_h_> vs bits
<benji> I see the same problem with objects a lot too, some deep chain of function calls operate on an object and you never know which attributes are touched along the way
<abentley> jcsackett: Did you push add-github-job up directly instead of letting the jenkins lander handle it?
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hey Makyo, thank you very much for review.  I'd suggest using trunk now, rather than your branch: there's one part of what I gave you that you should discard, because Ben fixed it better.  trunk has only the good bit
<bac> abentley: this failure appears to be spurious.  thought you might like to see it. http://162.213.35.27:8080/job/charmworld-autoland-lxc/36/
<abentley> bac: Thanks.
<Makyo> gary_poster, that's the part I pulled out yesterday, but I think trunk and my branch are now equal except for my changes.  Just to be safe, though, I'll pull my changes out and move them to trunk.
<Makyo> (mostly just tracing coordinate stuff, granted)
<gary_poster> cool thanks Makyo.
<abentley> bac: Do you have any idea why it failed to install ycssmin.tar.gz ?
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> bac call now :-)
<abentley> bac: The file /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/charmworld-autoland-lxc/workspace/npm-debug.log mentioned in the build does not exist.  Without it, there's not much I can do to debug this.
<bac> abentley: ok.  the next attempt was successful.
<antdillon> Hi, what is the best way to store a user setting in the gui?
<rick_h_> antdillon: I think we were thinking of using localstorage to detect if you've seen it before/not
<antdillon> rick_h_, Ok, is there a plan to have a localstorage class to getting and setting?
<rick_h_> antdillon: not sure, wait to see what others thik
<rick_h_> think
<antdillon> rick_h_, Cool thanks
<gary_poster> antdillon, two approaches.  (1) we have some sessionStorage code in app/store/env/base.js.  You could try extracting that.  Important note: gui should work with cookies turned off!  you'll see there's a bit of code for this case.
<Makyo> gary_poster, re positions: I'm going to work on a fix for release, bcsaller is working on simplification to help prevent (or at least ease debugging of) this sort of thing in the future.
<gary_poster> Makyo, sounds great, thank you.
<gary_poster> antdillon, (2) app/assets/javascripts/app-cookies-extension.js
<gary_poster> not sure what to do with that one :-)
<antdillon> gary_poster, Ok I'll check them out, base.js seems like it has good stuff
<gary_poster> cool antdillon 
<antdillon> gary_poster, Thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
<hatch> so do the people who turn cookies off also turn off local storage? or is that ok?
<hatch> lol
 * hatch doesn't get it
<rick_h_> can you turn of local storage? /me doesn't remember a setting
<rick_h_> hatch: well localstorage isn't sent on every request in the headers so things like invisible gifs won't ping/send data
<rick_h_> hatch: you actually have to download a file, and get access. and can't cross domain bounds. 
<hatch> well tracking gifs work by just being downloaded
<rick_h_> hatch: but then there's the "turn off JS" folks I still don't understand
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but the request can return any cookie headers
<rick_h_> /can/will
<hatch> oh right
<rick_h_> e.g. you can set a cookie from a gif request
<rick_h_> anyway, the cookie thing is all EU, crazy people :P
<hatch> maybe it's a knee jerk reaction to the surveillance state :D
<abentley> adeuring: charmworld is complaining that "string" is not a valid value for "type", http://staging.jujucharms.com/~juju-jitsu/precise/charmworld but according to the docs, it is: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-config.html
<hatch> rick_h_: enjoying working from the camper? :)
<adeuring> abentley: interesting.... That page is new; I assumed that "str" is correct based on an older version. Seems that another update of charmworld is needed...
<hatch> 65" 4K Sony TV $6000 - that seems like a good deal
<jcsackett> abentley: sorry for delay in response, and yes, i forgot you had jenkins set up for our charm as well now. :-(
<hatch> (no I'm not buying one)
<hatch> :)
<abentley> jcsackett: No, I don't actually.  I missed the fact that it was on the charm.  Carry on.
<jcsackett> abentley: fantastic. misunderstandings both ways. :-P
<jcsackett> glad i didn't eff anything up. :-)
<hatch> gary_poster: do the users have the ability to alter any of the bundle settings before deploying?
<hatch> it looks like the DD just calls deployerImport()
<hatch> is this the same interaction we want for the details view 'add' button?
<hatch> anyone else use the chrome devtools 'watch expressions' section when in a loop? makes things so easy to debug
<gary_poster> hatch, no they do not, until we develop that functonality (I am calling it bundle v2 in the slides and such)
<gary_poster> and yes, I use watch expressions
<hatch> ok cool
<gary_poster> and I am returning to lunch :-)
<hatch> so this is going to be a little more work than just 'hooking up the button'
<hatch> just FYI
<gary_poster> hatch, oh?  why?
<hatch> right now the 'deploy charm' button calls the deployCharm method which is bound to the App
<hatch> er deployService
<gary_poster> (can hangout if you want)
<hatch> sure tha'll be faster
<gary_poster> k
<gary_poster> hatch https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/10fe9c48d75b9ebbe273219cb03f4e53869ce4f7
<hatch> is there a known bug where you deploy a bundle and pan/zoom no longer work on the canvas in sandbox?
<hatch> actually all canvas events appear to be broken
<bac> gary_poster: webops is pushing back on a friday charmworld deployment.  worth pressing?
<hatch> well not all
<hatch> annnnd done
<hatch> gary_poster: good thing we had that chat lol
<bac> gary_poster: nm, i have overwhelmed them with my rhetorical skillz
<bac> hey rick_h_, i'm a bit confused.  this record looks good in production http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/juju-gui/json
<bac> rick_h_: but the fix (r412) has not yet been deployed.  can you see what i'm missing?
<hatch> bac: lol
<bac> hatch: what you laughing at?
<hatch> ""nm, i have overwhelmed them with my rhetorical skillz""
<bac> oh, not my unbrokenforunknownreasons code
<bac> rick_h_: now we'll never know as the patch has been applied
<gary_poster> bac, lol
<gary_poster> hatch, cool :-)
<gary_poster> hatch, if you are looking for something to do next, feel free to steal my bug 1236427.  I still suspect it will be easy but have not gotten to it yet.
<_mup_> Bug #1236427: Scale up input stops working after units are added/removed <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236427>
<hatch> I'm just workign on the notifications now
<hatch> and they are being...odd
<gary_poster> oh ok
<gary_poster> bad odd but good that you are working on them :-)
 * gary_poster steps away for just a couple more minutes, then will tackle that bug
<bac> jujugui: manage.jc.com is now on 416
<gary_poster> bac, awesome thank you
<Makyo> Going to step away to grab food for lunch, we're out.  Back in a few.
<gary_poster> m.j.c looks healthy to me
<hatch> ohh sandbox doesn't call the rpc callbacks does it?
<rick_h_> bac: yea, not sure. I wonder if it's some sort of 'recovers itself on successive' runs thing
<rick_h_> bac: yay for upgrade
<bac> rick_h_: don't see how it could've given that code structure.  dunno.
<bac> rick_h_: maybe the upgrade and ingest just happened so fast i was looking at new data
<rick_h_> bac: yea, me either. :/ 
<rick_h_> possible I guess
<bac> i'm not going to lose sleep over it working properly
<hatch> can anyone confirm that the sandbox does not call the rpc callbacks? I always thought that it did
<rick_h_> bac: :)
<hatch> I think I broke something
<rick_h_> hatch: stop doing that
<hatch> fixed
<hatch> syntax error the linter didn't catch
<rick_h_> lies!
 * hatch shakes fist at linter
<rick_h_> the linter is all knowing!
<hatch> or all-dumbing!
<hatch> yeah....I went there
<bac> i love the new RT feedback form
<bac> you rate the effort by picking :(    :|   or  :)
<benji> I would hack the form to submit :P
<hatch> so...hungry...
<hatch> ok proposing now going to grab some lunch
<hatch> gary_poster: when I get back I can look at your bug if you aren't on it already
<gary_poster> hatch, cool.  I'll see if I make progress
<hatch> jujugui lf review https://codereview.appspot.com/14419062
<hatch> annnnd I'm out
<gary_poster> on it
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> "error: old chunk mismatch"
<gary_poster> wonder what does that
<gary_poster> hatch LGTM
<ahasenack> hi guys, is [45133532 bytes] the size of the juju-gui charm in this verbose output? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6223679/
<gary_poster> ahasenack, don't know the log messages, but quite possibly.  the charm now includes the gui, rather than downloading it separately from LP, so once the charm is downloaded, the rest should go very quickly--and the total time should be as good or better than before.  This change supports deployments behind a firewall. be no slower than before, and arguably faster.
<ahasenack> that's a 40Mb+ upload
<ahasenack> not even landscape is that big
<ahasenack> and it's still not finished
<ahasenack> (the upload, not landscape ;)
<ahasenack> well, I don't know what it's doing now
<ahasenack> gary_poster: are you saying the charm contains the juju-gui release tarball?
<gary_poster> ahasenack, yes
<gary_poster> tarball includes build tools.  does not need to.  but not a new issue.  should not be a problem, unless downloading charms is slower than downloading from LP?  how long has this taken, ahasenack?
<ahasenack> it hasn't finished yet
<ahasenack> "writing charm to storage [45133532 bytes]" took 10min
<ahasenack> and that finished 12min ago
<gary_poster> ahasenack, huh.  what env?
<ahasenack> canonistack
<gary_poster> ah :-(
<ahasenack> so, before this would all happen remotely
<bac> 45M	.
<ahasenack> now it's actually a roundtrip? I download from jujucharms (UK -> BR), and then upload back to the UK?
<bac> oops
<bac>   /home/bac/charms/precise/juju-gui> du -sh .
<bac> 45M	.
<bac> so, yeah, the size you see is right
<ahasenack> how about versions? Before I could select trunk, release, etc. Now with the tarball inside the charm, how is that handled?
<gary_poster> ahasenack, charms are always a roundtrip.
<ahasenack> gary_poster: yes, but not a 45Mb one :)
<gary_poster> but yes, if connection is slow, that's pretty painful
<gary_poster> ahasenack, yeah you can do all of that as before.  The default juju-gui-source is now "local"
<gary_poster> but if you choose something else behavior is still there
<gary_poster> ahasenack, we will prioritize two relatd bugs.  should get size  to less than 80% of current
<gary_poster> I mean
<gary_poster> should get it smaller than 20% of current size
<ahasenack> that helps :)
<ahasenack> I can deploy landscape several times over while I'm waiting for "juju deploy juju-gui" to finish :)
<ahasenack> I'll leave it running just for curiosity
<gary_poster> ahasenack, yeah, that's pretty bad.  We've had happy reports from this change, but yours is the first sad one :-)
<ahasenack> I don't get what's wrong with a package in a source url, like ppa (you could open it up in a firewall), or even pointing to a local mirror
<ahasenack> but ok, people with big pipes win
<gary_poster> ahasenack, opening it up in a firewall leads to sucky directions.  setting up a local mirror leads to sucky directions.  this was prioritized because we repeatedly had enterprise situations in which this was a big annoyance, and then someone documented what was necessary to use the gui behind a firewall in preparation for publishing it, and it was horrible.  We wanted the story to be way better than that.  The thing
<gary_poster>  is, it would be good if we didn't cause huge pain for people with smaller pipes too.
<gary_poster> So hopefully shring to <20% will be enough of a win that it will work for both
<gary_poster> shrinking
<bac> ahasenack: are you using pyjuju?
<ahasenack> these guys seill need to be able to reach the charm store anyway
<ahasenack> bac: no, core 1.16
<ahasenack> and I think the icons are also fetched from the store at runtime
<bac> ahasenack: with juju-core it doesn't download locally, it goes straight from the charm store to the environment, iirc
<ahasenack> bac: well, I don't know what's happening here, I could start some tcpdumps
<ahasenack> but this is my console right now:
<ahasenack> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6223751/
<bac> so a deploy to canonistack should be pretty fast regardless of where you're sitting (he says sitting behind crap isp)
<ahasenack> and now would be 18:55 according to that timezone (it's using utc for some reason)
<ahasenack> I think it's uploading, because my irc lag is 3.6s
<ahasenack> meaning upload link saturated
<bac> right, just not the behavior i'd expect
<ahasenack> yeah, it's talking to bootstrap
<ahasenack> finished
<ahasenack> 34min51s for "juju deploy juju-gui" to finish
<gary_poster> :-(
<gary_poster> ahasenack, (1) we'll prioritize those bugs.  Hopefully that helps. (2) We'll ask juju core about this behavior, since we apparently don't expect it.
<ahasenack> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6223761/
<ahasenack> ok
<bac> ah, since the juju-gui-source is local, it is our charm downloading it and then uploading again.  the charm went straight to canonistack but the juju-gui tgz did not.
<bac> gary_poster: ^^
<gary_poster> bac, ? why?
<gary_poster> bac, when "local", it uses the juju-gui tgz that is part of the charm
<bac> gary_poster: no, i think i got it wrong. i'm back to not understanding
<gary_poster> k
 * bac afk for a bit
<ahasenack> gary_poster: why was juju-gui the only charm with firewall problems? All charms before this one need to apt-get install something, so why were they not impacted?
<ahasenack> because the ubuntu archive is a "known" variable, and the admins have it open in the firewall/proxy?
<gary_poster> yes ahasenack 
<ahasenack> and you don't have debian packages for juju-gui I presume
<gary_poster> ahasenack, bug 1238931; subscribed you.
<_mup_> Bug #1238931: Juju GUI charm takes an inordinately long time to deploy over small connections <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238931>
<ahasenack> ok
<gary_poster> no, it's a pile of static files
<ahasenack> ok
<hatch> gary_poster: re your comment - I'm pretty sure the topology doesn't have access to the app outside of the global 'app' pointer
<gary_poster> hatch, no?  I'm pretty sure it has access to env, though, in which case this could be a helper that takes an env and a bundle?
<gary_poster> hatch, just trying to reduce duplication
<hatch> well...we 'could' modify the deployerImport method to take a 'db' param so that it could deal with the notifications internally
<hatch> but that doesn't feel right
<gary_poster> no
<gary_poster> I meant
<gary_poster> a separate helper
<gary_poster> that takes, say, db, env, and the bundle
<gary_poster> and handles it
<hatch> ohh, hmm we could....
<hatch> topology is kind of 'odd'
<hatch> we could pass it in
<hatch> I suppose we are doing that already
<hatch> environment.js:354
<gary_poster> hatch I was thinking we could define it in a utils
<gary_poster> because it would need a context
<gary_poster> if you passed enough of one in
<hatch> ok how about this - I add a method in utils which is simply the callback for the env call
<gary_poster> +1 I buy it
<hatch> deal!
<gary_poster> :-) thanks hatch
<hatch> no problemo
<benji> gary_poster: I have backfilling working, but there are a few issues:
 * gary_poster listens
<benji> 1) my changes are completely untested (but they aren't huge changes, so I don't think that's too bad)
<benji> 2) because of the way ingest works, the elastic search index briefly contains *older* versions of the charms (because everything that comes in is indexed, there was no consideration that the things enqueued might not be the most recent version)
<benji> 3) the code needs to be spiffed up a little (lint, comments, etc.)
 * gary_poster does not yet understand #2 yet
<benji> 4) the way I got it working isn't the best in the world; once the above are fixed, it would be landable, IMO, but some deep thought ane refactoring of the injest mechanism is in our future
<benji> gary_poster: call?
<gary_poster> sure.  can try your magic url again if you want, or https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/10fe9c48d75b9ebbe273219cb03f4e53869ce4f7
<benji> the hangout is fine
<gary_poster> jujugui quick review/qa request for https://codereview.appspot.com/14512056
<Makyo> gary_poster, on it
<hatch> on it
<hatch> damn
<gary_poster> :-)
<Makyo> up to you hatch 
<gary_poster> thank you both
<Makyo> I'll take a look, either way.  want to QA hatch ?
<hatch> sure
<hatch> do we know why it was set to disabled on line 200 to begin with?
<Makyo> Because that was yanked from old code.
<Makyo> I was wondering if it might be something like that.
<Makyo> Cheers to finding it, +1 gary_poster 
<gary_poster> thanks Makyo 
<Makyo> Those mixins are mostly view functions from old internal views, hatch 
<hatch> ahh
<hatch> coolio
<hatch> that would explain the lack of docs as well :P
<Makyo> Perhaps.
<Makyo> One of these sleepless nights I'll go on a docs binge.
<Makyo> (well, I'll probably watch a movie, but one can hope)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> I think about project ideas and then write them down
<hatch> if I dont' write them down I'm up all night
<hatch> qa ok
<hatch> does the constraints element do a wierd jittery jump for everyone else too?
<hatch> at first I thought it was just on my laptop but now I noticed it on my desktop
<benji> bac: I need to do some knowledge transfer with you about my current card, but I don't have time now; how long will you be around today / are you going to be here Monday?
<bac> benji: i will be in monday
<benji> bac: ok, I'll get you early Monday then
<bac> ok.  benji did you get my email about that old branch of yours?
<benji> bac: I hadn't seen it but I'll look as soon as I get back from my appointment.
<bac> ok.  have a good weekend
<hatch> gary_poster: created the utils method, qa'd ok, wrote tests for it - I'm just going to submit if that's ok?
<gary_poster> hatch +1 thanks!
<hatch> cool - I open a new tab and chrome says google has updated their policies - I click the link, and it gives me a plain text version of what's changing and a direct link on how to fix it
<hatch> I'm so used to 'our terms have changed, here are 300 pages of legal BS, try and figure out what changed'
<hatch> gary_poster: so what now? mojitos?
<hatch> I'm going to tidy up the SUmmary page
<hatch> oh turns out it's already hooked u
<hatch> p
<hatch> heh
<gary_poster> hatch, :-)
<hatch> can you think of anything for a 2h job?
<hatch> else I'd like to write a cache for the json load requests for our tests
<gary_poster> hatch, "if bundle does not have x, y annotations we handle it gracefully (example: don't show visualization)" is good.  just marked it high.  what's the json load?  you mean from the local server?
<hatch> ok that'll work
<hatch> yeah - so we aren't hitting IO every test :)
<gary_poster> hatch, either one is fine.  do whichever you wish.
<gary_poster> If you want me to make up my mind, I'll choose the bundle one, but happy for you to choose.
<hatch> nah I'll do the bundle one
<hatch> real work comes first :)
<gary_poster> :-) k
<hatch> gary_poster: just fyi after this branch lands we won't ever see a bundle env again :)
<hatch> because none of them have xy's hah
<gary_poster> hatch I know :-( .  Maybe make a feature flag?
<hatch> yeah that's kind of what I was thinking too
<gary_poster> ugh apache hates me
<hatch> don't feel bad, apache hates everyone
<hatch> it's all like "don't act like we're friends....you don't know me!"
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hatch btw your fancy ghost inspector name checker no longer works.  if you are still looking for something to do at some point you could fix that up :-) but no rush
<gary_poster> Is Upgrade not supposed to work in sandbox?
<Makyo> gary_poster, I was just thinking about that.  In sandbox, there's no juju backend to provide the older charms.
<hatch> gary_poster: hmm, which fancy namechecker is that?
 * hatch pleeds the 5th
<gary_poster> Makyo, ah ok.  Sounds like something we could build eventually, but for now we ought to say "if sandbox hide"?  Which I bet would be annoying, since you just ripped out the featureflag code :-/
<gary_poster> hatch, for instance, deploy mediawiki twice
<Makyo> gary_poster, that's what I was thinking.  It's not too big of a deal, though, since a lot of those checks were in other if statements.
<gary_poster> hatch o i c
<gary_poster> hatch it works but it doesn't initialize properly
<hatch> oh I see
<gary_poster> so for instance if you deploy a mediawiki without changing the name
<hatch> yeah soemthing must have changed there
<gary_poster> and then try it again
<gary_poster> it should have an x
<hatch> right
<Makyo> So this position thing is a race condition with removing annotations, which finally showed up in FF because I left the debugger on a breakpoint while talking to roommate. :P
<gary_poster> but if you change it and change it back the x appears
<gary_poster> Makyo, heh
<gary_poster> hatch oh but now x does not get removed either.  I'll file bug later
<hatch> gary_poster: ok - I can look at it right away, just lboxing the graceful failing code right now
<gary_poster> great thanks hatch
<gary_poster> I have a nice change that reduces our distribution tarfile by >80%.  
<gary_poster> But I can't figure out how to test it in apache other than symlinking build-prod contents in /var/www :-(
<gary_poster> by enabled custom site is ignored
<gary_poster> my
<gary_poster> and I need to include instructions for how to test it in a release
<gary_poster> Maybe I should try nginx :-P
<hatch> hmm I did know how to do that
<gary_poster> I copied everything out of our charm; I have permissions right on files and in config file; no errors; it is enabled, because when I make a deliberate error, it throws up; but I always only ever get the /var/www content
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> I just looked through my httpd.conf file and it's all giberish to me now :/
<hatch> sorry
<gary_poster> lol np thanks.  trying nginx
<hatch> jujugui lf a review and qa of https://codereview.appspot.com/14502061/ plz
<gary_poster> on it
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> hatch made a small test request; otherwise LGTM.  Doing qa now
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> bcsaller, hey.  what do we need to do to produce exports with x y annotations?  really would be great to have those asap.  I think you have this figured out?
 * gary_poster curses at xchat internally yet again
<gary_poster> hatch, qa ok as intended.  Feel free to land with my thanks.  Am I right that it would not be a trivial task to make the Bundle tab hide instead, or to default to Summary if the xy coords are not there?
<hatch> yup - we could just delete the elements from the template then they won't get PE'd when we render the tabview
<hatch> would you prefer I do that instead?
<hatch> FYI according to the tests it takes 50ms to render the bundle topology off screen :)
<hatch> that's actually pretty substancial
<gary_poster> hatch, I think that would be better to delete but welcome your opinion
<gary_poster> hatch, re: rendering time, is there something to do?
<hatch> probably not
<hatch> at least not without looking into the actual topology code
<hatch> to see what's happening there
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> I don't see a danger there yet
<hatch> as far as deleting the tab goes a) the user is none the wiser and it looks better for it b) the user wonders why it doesn't have the topology while others do
<gary_poster> so won't do anything
<hatch> nah I wouldn't waste time on it now
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> a: yes
<gary_poster> b: arguably similar to the default icon  story?
<hatch> oh there is a c)
<hatch> c) we autolayout the bundle
<hatch> :)
<hatch> (always need a c)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> yeah c is alright but no time :-P
<hatch> I'm sure Makyo is just looking for new layout features to add right now
<gary_poster> and results are not good
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> alright a) it is
<hatch> d) it could delete the tab and land on the charm tab so it has the charm details
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> hatch, that's actually even better :-)
<gary_poster> if you get around to it
<gary_poster> must run
<gary_poster> have a great vacation hatch! enjoy!
<hatch> thanks, have a good weekend!
<gary_poster> thanks :-)
<bcsaller> gary_poster: sorry missed your question before,  I can extract that patch now, its very small
<bcsaller> gary_poster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6224554/
<bcsaller> oh, too late
<hatch> :)
<hatch> oh crap I proposed instead of submitted
<hatch> oh well
<hatch> heh
#juju-gui 2013-10-13
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey :)
#juju-gui 2014-10-06
<jrwren> how to get an elasticsearch executable in your path: http://jrwren.wrenfam.com/blog/2014/09/29/elasticsearch-on-ubuntu/
<hatch_> kadams54_: https://gist.github.com/hatched/44965f751ca5c521d1f8
<hatch> jcsackett: YO
<jcsackett> hello, hatch. how's the sprint?
<hatch> huwshimi: wants you
<hatch> and it's sprinty
<hatch> horrible chairs
<jcsackett> they never have good chairs.
<hatch> I left my Aeron for these
<hatch> lol
<jcsackett> aeron, eh? nice.
<jcsackett> i just have a junky ikea chair, and it's still tons better than chairs at sprints.
<makyo_> jujugui we have official word from hatch himself; we can just blame him.
<huwshimi> makyo_: Oh, were we just doing that unofficially before?
<hatch> u all suck
<makyo_> We'll put it in HACKING
<hatch> make sure you include a tip link as well
 * jcsackett laughs
<jcsackett> makyo_: i'm free to review that PR. :p
<hatch> huwshimi: do I have to do anything special to get a new less file to be picked up by ci?
<hatch> luca:  do you have assets or hex codes for the > and x for the added services button?
<luca> hatch: lets meet at the tea downstairs and talk
<luca> jcsackett: hey!
<jcsackett> heya, luca. :)
<luca> jcsackett: theres a problem with http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/
<luca> jcsackett: it’s not loading
<luca> jcsackett: boss man told me to ping you
<jcsackett> hrm. ci.jujugui.org isn't loading either.
<luca> jcsackett: boss man said can you bring them up :)
<jcsackett> is bossman around? rick_h_ ?
<jcsackett> b/c i do not in fact know the process to kick.
<luca> jcsackett: he mentioned as he left the room that bac knows how to do it
<jcsackett> well, if bac can tell me what to do, i'm happy to do it, but i only have kicked the CI builds on this stuff, and i'm not even sure those power comingsoon anymore.
<bac> er?
<jcsackett> bac: comingsoon/ci.jujugui.org are hanging. the error i see is juju_config is undefined. rick_h_ indicated you knew what to kick and how to kick it?
<bac> jcsackett: sure, i'll be glad to help
<jcsackett> bac: awesome. what do i do? :p
<bac> jcsackett: stop sniffing glue
<jcsackett> bac: i just want you to know, we're all counting on you.
<bac> so jenkins shows juju-gui last ran 1day 22 hours ago
<bac> jcsackett: this looks unhappy http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/2038/console
<jcsackett> bac: it's not the job that's the issue, bac, it's the gui sites.
<jcsackett> comingsoon.jujucharms.com and ci.jujugui.org, the actual gui demos.
<bac> jcsackett: i thought it was both
<jcsackett> is it? luca told me comingsoon wasn't up, i went to see if the version on ci was working, neither is.
<bac> jcsackett: ok, i'm bringing up my vm so i can juju-manage the environment
<jcsackett> juju status on azure-ci doesn't show anything wrong.
<jcsackett> bac: got disconnected there for a second, if you said anything after "bringing up vm"
<bac> nope, not yet
<jcsackett> bac: so while you wait for it, what is the process for restarting the GUI? is there a way? i'm not familiar with the details of how its set on our CI instance or comingsoon.
<bac> jcsackett: i'm in and looking around.  trying to remember all of the details myself.
<jcsackett> bac: ah.
<bac> jcsackett: try to load again and look at the error console
<bac> window.juju_config.flags is undefined
<jcsackett> bac: yes, i mentioned that.
<bac> jcsackett: i'm sorry
<jcsackett> bac: i was wondering if there was a way we can restart the gui? b/c juju_config is set properly in app/config-prod.js
<jcsackett> bac: no worries, IRC is easy to miss things in.
<jcsackett> bac: i assume you're looking at ci.jujugui.org ? do you have access to comingsoon.jujucharms.com as well?
<jcsackett> (or are they actually the same thing?)
<bac> jcsackett: ok, was there a change to config-prod.js? we have a novel version on the comingsoon server that has to get manually merged
<jcsackett> bac: i believe that's as expected--running git status as jenkins shows changes to config-prod
<bac> jcsackett: i'm with jrwren who is looking at comingsoon.jujucharms.com
<bac> having them both down at the same time is confusing
<jcsackett> why do we have two builds of develop these days, btw?
<jcsackett> nevermind, we can address that another day.
<jcsackett> bac: can we try just restarting it? is there a safe way to do that?
 * jrwren reads log
<jrwren> trying to find out the problem comingsoon.jujucharms.com is up for me.
<jcsackett> jrwren: does it ever resolve past the loading screen? and have you refreshed your cache?
<jrwren> jcsackett: no, it doesn't. I see the failure now. 
<jcsackett> jrwren: and now bac seems to have fixed it. :)
<jrwren> kadams54_: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-vagrant.html
<stokachu> is there any api documentation for manage.jujucharms.com?
<rick_h_> stokachu: sure thing, sec. 
<rick_h_> stokachu: http://charmworld.readthedocs.org/en/latest/api.html
<rick_h_> stokachu: there's charmworldlib for python wrappings of it
<rick_h_> stokachu: and be aware there's a v4 api in the near future
<stokachu> rick_h_, ok cool man
<stokachu> thakns
#juju-gui 2014-10-07
<huwshimi> Turns out, makyo is a genius at debugging our problems.
<tvansteenburgh> rich_h_: where is the "official" charmworld charm?
<kadams54> jujugui: looking for QA and review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/606
<hatch> jujugui looking for a qa and review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/607
<frankban> rogpeppe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8513028/
<makyo_> jujugui reviews/qa on fade/highlight events https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/608
<kadams54> makyo_: taking a look
<hatch> makyo_: https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/commit/92025513b6eacafec6adf1317b620148075a69bb
<hatch> makyo_: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/587/files
<hatch> hazmat: ping
<jcsackett> hatch, makyo_: has talk about what to do instead of YUI happened yet? saw makyo_'s tweets about js tools.
<makyo_> jcsackett, hour and a half
<jcsackett> makyo_: cool, thanks. :)
<makyo_> jcsackett, There will be a call, you can probably call in.
<jcsackett> makyo_: oh, cool. actual call, or hangout?
<makyo_> jcsackett, hatch says probably a hangout.  Will have to ping him before
<jcsackett> makyo_: cool. throw me the link when it's available and i'll totally be there. :)
<jcsackett> conveniently that will be at normal standup time. :p
<makyo_> jcsackett, half hour before. I think I misread.
<makyo_> 4:30 our time
<jcsackett> makyo_: ah. still good. :)
<hatch> marcoceppi: ping
<marcoceppi> hatch: yo
<hatch> hey we gota chat about a prototype with your terminal simulator thing,
<marcoceppi> hatch: right now?
<marcoceppi> just give me a time and place
<hatch> 5pm in the plannery room?
<marcoceppi> hatch: it's a date
<hatch> oo boy
<hatch> jcsackett: I'll ping you with the hangout url as soon as I know of it
<jcsackett> hatch: thanks.
<hatch> jcsackett: actually it looks like the link is in the meeting
<hatch> see the cloud track calendar
<hatch> or I can send it to you if you don't have that calendar set up
<jcsackett> hatch: sending it would be good, thanks. :)
<jcw4> is the juju-gui team using reviewboard or just normal github pull requests?
<jcw4> rick_h_: I created another pull request. The build says it failed, but I don't see how, it's just a change to HACKING.rst
<rick_h_> jcw4|away: sorry, there's some instability in a recent change the team was debugging today
<rick_h_> jcw4|away: will get it looked at
<jcw4> rick_h_: thanks, no worries.  Hope you're having fun at the sprint :)
#juju-gui 2014-10-08
<rick_h_> jcw4: party party :)
<frankban_> guihelp: I need two reviews for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/611 thanks
<kadams54> frankban__: I can take a look in a few moments
<kadams54> frankban__: Is there an associated card?
<frankban__> kadams54: no, I'll create it
<frankban__> kadams54: done, it's in review lane, addedyour tag to it
<kadams54> frankban__: thanks
<frankban__> thank you
<kadams54> guihelp: easy QA (just CSS) and review needed on: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/613
<kadams54> hatch: Nuetnigenough
#juju-gui 2014-10-09
<kadams54> guihelp: Looking for reviews and QA on: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/613
<kadams54> 3 lines of CSS changes. Super easy.
<hatch> jujugui could I get another qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/612 it's the first pass of the pyjuju removal
<kadams54> hatch: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/614
<kadams54> guihelp: Need a second review and QA on: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/614
<kadams54> guihelp: Bueller, Bueller? Still looking for QA and review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/614
<makyo_> luca, https://jujucharms.com/bundle/mediawiki/7/single/
<makyo_> luca, juju quickstart bundle:mediawiki/single
<makyo_> fabrice, mhilton huwshimi ping, meeting in plenary
<makyo_> luca, http://jujugui.wordpress.com/2014/04/30/juju-quickstart-1-3-2-released/
<makyo_> jcsackett, looks like comingsoon is getting some weird 404s, think you could take a look at that real quick?
<jcsackett> makyo_: probably--can you give an example url?
<makyo_> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/juju-ui/assets/config.js is 403ing, actually.  Since config isn't loading, the app fails.
<jcsackett> hm.
<makyo_> jcsackett, bac may know about it
<jcsackett> bac: did you have to use sudo to make clean-all build-prod last time you kicked this?
<jcsackett> seems similar to the issue we had earlier this week.
<jcsackett> wait, i'm the wrong user.
<jcsackett> makyo_: kicking it like we did earlier this week. we'll see if that sorts it.
<makyo_> jcsackett, cool, thanks!
<bac> jcsackett: eek, i'm rebuilding too
<bac> jcsackett: you want to do it as the jenkins user
<jcsackett> bac: yeah, i switched to that. my build failed, possibly b/c we both kicked one?
<bac> jcsackett: maybe.
<bac> jcsackett: my succeeded but it didn't help.  let me try again.  stand back.
 * jcsackett stands back
 * jcsackett puts on safety goggles
<bac> jcsackett: it built cleanly but i still get
<bac> [Error] Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 403 (Forbidden) (config.js, line 0)
<bac> [Error] ReferenceError: Can't find variable: juju_config
<bac> 	(anonymous function) (comingsoon.jujucharms.com, line 55)
<bac> 	global code (comingsoon.jujucharms.com, line 69)
<bac> [Warning] Invalid CSS property declaration at: * (all-static.css, line 2, x7)
<bac> [Error] TypeError: undefined is not an object (evaluating 'window.juju_config.flags')
<bac> 	startTheApp (comingsoon.jujucharms.com, line 381)
<bac> 	global code (comingsoon.jujucharms.com, line 1)
<jcsackett> bac: it just came up for me.
<jcsackett> full refresh brought it up.
<bac> really?
<jcsackett> once.
<jcsackett> then i tried again and now i get "YUI is not defined"
<jcsackett> bac: ok, it's now reliably coming up.
<jcsackett> not sure what's going on,
<bac> yeah me too
<bac> oh, it works for me
<jcsackett> makyo_: can you confirm it's coming up for you?
<jcsackett> 3 data points is good enough for me. :p
<makyo_> jcsackett, woo!  Looks good
<jcsackett> bac: if this error comes up again we need to create a card to figure out why.
<bac> jcsackett: yes.
<jcsackett> twice is coincidence, three times is enemy action, or something.
 * jcsackett realizes others might not read spy thrillers...
<bac> jcsackett: done here. bye
<jcsackett> later, bac. have a nice evening. :)
<bac> jcsackett: maybe make a card with the steps to get it running again, or put on the wiki.
<bac> key bits: ssh comingsoon.jujucharms.com / su jenkins / cd /var/www/juju-gui; make clean-all build-prod
#juju-gui 2014-10-10
<frankban> jujugui: heads up I am going to destroy the juju environment on the gui maas, I'll recreate another right after
<rick_h_> frankban: ty
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h_: ping
<jrwren_> if you haven't conference plans, I highly recommend: http://dhtmlconf.com
<kadams54> Makyo: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/616
<makyo_> kadams54, http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/293/590/6f6.gif
<kadams54> makyo_: http://i.giphy.com/gl0mkIZOW6Nwc.gif
#juju-gui 2014-10-11
<hazmat> where did the export bundle stuff go?
<hazmat> just have to find shift d i guess
<rick_h_> hazmat: in th efooter
<rick_h_> hazmat: as part of the deployer bar
#juju-gui 2014-10-12
<hazmat> rick_h_, ah
<hazmat> rick_h_, thanks
<hazmat> rick_h_, frankly i'd rather have the deployer bar auto hide
<hazmat> its a waste of space when you don't have changes
<hazmat> and wtf do import /export have to do with commit
<hazmat> and with all that wasted space, i'd rather see icons of the services that have been changed
<hazmat> when it is active
 * hazmat emails list for ux feedback & questions
#juju-gui 2016-10-10
<bac> hi fabrice
<fabrice> yo
<bac> fabrice: i discovered a problem in the deploy scripts where IDM_IP is defined.  that is where the https://http problem is coming from
<bac> fabrice: since i don't know how long i'm going to be out of power you might want to spin up a new env
<fabrice> as soon as I get a new deb I will :)
<bac> fabrice: all of my changes are on github in the main repo with juju2-xenial-mitaka branch
<bac> fabrice: the ci-int PPA has the new deb built.  you'll need to update the charm to point to it
<fabrice> oh fast
<bac> fabrice: yeah.  so: make predeploy; edit charms in scripts/repo/trusty; run scripts/deploy2-no-jimm.sh
#juju-gui 2016-10-13
 * frankban lunches
#juju-gui 2017-10-10
<bdx> JAAS has been really sluggish from the cli the last few days
<bdx> `juju models` and `juju status` seems to take forever
<bdx> more like 10 seconds
<bdx> do others experience something similar?
<rick_h> bdx: hmm, not messed with it over the weekend. Will see. 
<bdx> rick_h: I'm finding `juju models` to be super laggy
<bdx> 5-10-20 secs
<rick_h> bdx: is it doing it now?
<rick_h> bdx: it seems fast for me but I've recently cleaned up my models. 2.0s total
<bdx> rick_h: yea
<rick_h> bdx: can you screencapture running it with --debug to see if something jumps out as hanging things up for a few?
<bdx> getting around 12-15secs now http://paste.ubuntu.com/25714094/
<rick_h> bdx: ouch, looking
<rick_h> mhilton: ^
<rick_h> so looking at that, 10s on the last line there getting the result form jimm?
<bdx> totally
<bdx> the 10s seems to be pretty consistent over many runs 
<rick_h> bdx: yea, k. I'll see what we can find out. ty for the ping. 
<bdx> sweet, thanks
<rick_h> bdx: soooooo, good news and bad news
<rick_h> good news: mhilton knows exactly what's up and why I don't see it...
<rick_h> bad news: in order to show machine/unit counts in your model list jimm will juju status each model to get those values and that's gotten slow and ungood with your models as you get more
<bdx> oh darnnn
<bdx> lol
<bdx> well, thanks for digging into that
<bdx> good to know I guess
<bdx> rick_h: I've got a few questions about CMR, I'll bring them up in #juju-dev
<rick_h> bdx: just do #juju
